# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Սեռական դաստիարակություն

## Լէգնա

ԵՍ դեռ նորեկ եմ համարվում,դեռ :Tongue:  ,բայց հասցրեցի նկատել ,որ այստեղ բավականին երիտասարդ  սերունդ է  մտորում:Այս հարցը շատ ֆորումներում եմ բացել,որտեղ  այսքան երիտասարդ չէին,ու  ուզում եմ  լսել նաև Ձեր կարծիքը  ,սրա վերաբերյալ:Այսպես.
Սեռական դաստիրակություն,այն անհրաժեշտ է մեր սերնդին և ոչ միայն,թե միայն խոչնդոտ կարող է լինել,նրա իմացական կյանքում:

հ.գ .Կխնդրեմ միայն ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվել,կողմանկի օֆֆտոփ չանել,ցինիկություն չցուցաբերել:Սա ավելի լուրջ հարց է,և խնդրում եմ կարդալով հարցը,անմիջապես բացասական չվերաբերել և  չհասկանալ միայն  անկողնային  կյանքի վերջին  տեխնիկան:

----------


## docart

Համաձայն եմ, շատ կարևոր թեմա ես բացել: Կարող եմ այն ասել, որ Հայաստանում բացի բժիշկներից,բժչկականի ուսանողներից շատ քչերին եմ հանդիպել,ովքեր գիտեն թե ինչ բան է սեռական դաստիարակությունը: Շատ եմ հանդիպել այնիպիսի մարդկանց, որ իրենց կարծիքով մեծ փորձ ունեն, բայց երբ զրուցում ես նրանց հետ, հասկանում ես, նրանք սեռական կյանքին վերաբերող տարրական գիտելիքներ չունեն: Շատ այս հարցում ուղղակի անգրագետ են ու այնքան կոմպլեքսավորված, որ ամաչում են կարդալ սեռական դաստիարակությանը վերաբերող գրքեր: Իսկ դպրոցներում ընդդիմանում են մտցնել այս առառկան; Իսկ ծնողնորը ամեն ինչ թողնում են փողոցային առավել անգրագետ շրջապատի հույսին: Չնայած դժվար թե նրանք, որ ապրել են սովետական փակ համակարգում, մեր սերունդից ավել բան իմանան: Իսկ գիտեք , որ ամուսնալուծությունների բաժանման 90 տոկոսից ավելիի պատճառը այս անգրագիտությունն է: Ուղղակի այս պատճառը ուրիշ պատճառաբանություններով են քողարկում: 
Հ.Գ. ինձ թվում է քչերը կարծիք կհայտնեն այս թեմայի շուրջ

----------


## Լէգնա

Շատ ճիշտ եք,չգիտեմ ինչու,բոլորը  խուսափում են արտահայտվել,գուցե հենց  սրա մասին գաղափար չունենալուց է???:Կամ անհիմն  ենթադրությունները...կհետևենք: :Smile:  

հ.գ.Ինչ-ինչ պատտճառներով,ես  այստեղ ,այս  ֆորումում, այլևս  չեմ  խմբագրելու,բայց  քանի որ սա իմ բացած  թեման  է,ես միայն կաշխատեմ այստեղ: :Smile:  Լավ մնացեք ,հիանալի,և ամենակարևորը  ՀԱՅ  ֆորում է: :Wink:  Բայց նաև մի վախեցեք,այստեղ էլ մասնակցեք:

----------


## Anul

եկեք չմոռանանք, որ մեզանից շատերը, դե հիմնականում մեր ծնողները ապրել ու մեծացել են Սովետական Հայաստանում. իսկ ինչպես ասում են < Սովետում սեքս չկար> ինչից էլ հետևում է, որ սեռական դաստիարակություն էլ չպետք է լիներ   :Blush:   կարծում եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում այս հարցն էլ կշտկվի. պետք չէ ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> եկեք չմոռանանք, որ մեզանից շատերը, դե հիմնականում մեր ծնողները ապրել ու մեծացել են Սովետական Հայաստանում. իսկ ինչպես ասում են < Սովետում սեքս չկար> ինչից էլ հետևում է, որ սեռական դաստիարակություն էլ չպետք է լիներ    կարծում եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում այս հարցն էլ կշտկվի. պետք չէ ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել



Անուլ ջան,առաջ  չենք  ընկնում,այլ  փորձում ենք հարթել ամեն ինչ,օրինակ,որ սեռական  դաստիարկությունը,քո ասած,միայն Սեքսը  չի...բնավ:Չեմ հասկանում քո  ասածը?ինչպես կարող էր չլիներ,եթե այն ժամանակ  Հայաստանի ծննդաբերությունների թիվը ավելի շատ էր???

հ.գ.ով որ եդիթ է արել իմ նախորդ գրառումը,կխնդրեի հաջորդ անգամ ավելի ուշադիր լիներ,ու տառերիս կեսը չուտեր :Smile:  :Հետագայում եթե մեկը իմանա,թե ինչու  էլ չեմ գրում,դե կպատասխանես  :Wink:

----------


## Anul

> :Չեմ հասկանում քո  ասածը?ինչպես կարող էր չլիներ,եթե այն ժամանակ  Հայաստանի ծննդաբերությունների թիվը ավելի շատ էր???


 դա ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ, որ Սովետում մարդկանց մոտ դրված էր այն գաղափարը, որ սեռական կյանքը և սեռական դաստիարակությունը ամեն մեկի անձնական խնդիրն է եվ նմանատիպ բաները հրապարակողին միանգամից Սիբիր կուղարկեին  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## John

Սեռական դաստիարակությունը շատ կարևոր է,բայց միայն վերջին 2-3 տարում է,որ պատանիներն ու երիտասարդները կարողանում են անհրաժեշտ տեղեկատվությունը ստանալ ոչ թե փողոցից ,այլ սեմինարների ու բրոշյուրների միջոցով,բայց դերևս ինֆորմացիայի պակաս կա հատկապես պատանիների շրջանում:Ես ինքս ահագին տեղեկացված եմ շնորհիվ իմ կենսաբանության ուսուցչուհու եվ ընկերոջս տված բրոշյուրների(որոնք ի դեպ իրենծ դպրոցում էին բաժանել): Միջաշգային կազմակերպությունների շնորհիվ կարծում եմ մոտ ժամանակներս պատանիների շրջանում կավելանան սեռական դաստիարակության մասին գոնե տարրական գիտելիքներ ունեցողները,ինչն էլ իր հերթին կնպաստի սեռական հիվանդությունների տարածման կանխարգելմանը:Կարծում եմ կա անհրաժեշտություն դպրոցում համապատասխան արարկա մտցելու համար(համենայնդեպս դա ավելի կարևոր է,քան թե 12-ամյա կրթական համակարգի ներմուծումը):

----------


## kiki

> Միջաշգային կազմակերպությունների շնորհիվ կարծում եմ մոտ ժամանակներս պատանիների շրջանում կավելանան սեռական դաստիարակության մասին գոնե տարրական գիտելիքներ ունեցողները,ինչն էլ իր հերթին կնպաստի սեռական հիվանդությունների տարածման կանխարգելմանը:


շատ ճիշտ ես, սա է ամենակարևորը...
ինչ վերաբերում է երիտասարդների տեղեկացված լինելուն, ասեմ, որ շատ ճիշտ ոմանց կոզմից նկատվեց, որ մեր ավագ սերունդը եղել ու դեռ մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակում է մնալ Սովետական միության "օրենքների" ազդեցության տակ, ու դա է պատճառը, որ ոչ միայն երիտասարդությունը, այլ նաև համարյա ողջ հասարակությունը լիովն դաստիարակված չի էդ առումով: այսօր իմ կարծիքով շատ է կարևորվում դա,  համենայն դեպս աշատում են այդ ուզզությամբ, ու երևի պազապես ժամանակ է պետք: Բացի դրանից, կարծում եմ երիտասարդներն իրենք են աստիճանաբար դա գիտակցում:

----------


## Լէգնա

Սեռական դաստիրակությունը շուտով  նաև կմտնի դպրոց,համապատասխան  դասընթացներով:ճիշտ է,սկզբից կհանդիպի թե բողոքների ,և թե սխալ հասկացողների,բայց դե 1 քայլն է  դժվարը:Սեռական  դաստիրակությունը սկսվում  է ընտանիքից,ասեմ նաև որ Հայաստանում 93-թից  գործում է հատուկ ասոցիացիա,ես  կփորձեմ նրանց  կայքի  հասցեն իմանալ,բայց հաստատ  թեժ գիծ ունեն,հեռաձայնլեու համար:Նրանք նախապատրաստում են նախ  ապագա ծնողներին,իսկ հիմա նաև ուսուչիցների:Թող  ինչ լինում է,լավ լինի ու  ՀԱՅ լինի :Smile:

----------


## John

> հաստատ  թեժ գիծ ունեն,հեռաձայնլեու համար


Էս թեժ գծի համարն էլ ունեմ :Smile:  
53-67-17 
53-07-71 
համ ասում եմ երիտասարդությունը տեղեկացված չի,համ էլ երիտասարդության մի մասը կազմելով հանդերձ,լավ էլ տեղեկացված եմ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում է՝ առաջին հերթին ծնողներին պետք է կրթել: Դպրոցում երեխան արդեն պետք է պատրաստ լինի համապատասխան դասընթացն անցնել, այլապես ամեն ինչ կխառնվի իրար:
Ի դեպ, մեր բուհը «Առողջ ապրելակերպ» քարոզարշավ էր կազմակերպում, որը ներառում էր նաև սեռական դաստիարակությանը վերաբերող հարցեր: Բայց հետո այդ հարցերը հանեցին: Ճիշտն ասած, չիմացա, թե ինչու էր այդպես: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի, խնդրում եմ, թող ասի:

----------


## Pantera

Ես Բյուրակնի հետ կհամաձայնվեմ, որ մինչև երեխաներին սեռական կթութություն ստանալը՝ հարկավոր է ու ավելի կարևոր է այն առաջին հերթին՝ ծնողներին:
Սկսել այն պետք է շատ տարրականից՝ մինչև Տանտրա և Սուբլիմացիա, որոնք պարունակում են և՛ հոգեբանական, և՛ ֆիզիկական հասկացողություններ:
Հայաստանում սեռական դաստիարակություն չեն ստանում ու արդյունքում՝սեքսը դառնում է ոչ այլ ինչ՝ քան ուղղակի ամուսնական պարտականություն կամ՝ փորձի ձեռքբերում:
Սեռական դաստիարակությունը՝ ամուսնական կյանքի առողջ ու ամուր, շատ կարևոր հիմնադրույթներից մեկն է:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Նախ ի՞նչ ասել է սեռական դաստիարակություն և ինչո՞ւ է դա առանձնացվում և ընդգծվում ընդանուր դաստիարակությունից : Սեռականը այն է, ինչը ելնում է սեռերի հակադրությունից, հաճույք ստանալուց, կապված է սերնդի շարունակման հետ ...բայց , բարոյական տեսանկյունից դա համարվում է անպարկեշտ ու թաքուն պահվող երևույթ: Երեխայի սեռական հետաքրքրությունը սկզբում ավելի շուտ վերաբերում է այն հարցին, թե որտեղից են հայտնվում երեխաները: Մանկական սենյակում տրվող պատասխանը, թե իբր երխաներին արագիլն է բերում, ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում է փոքրիկ երեխայի անվստահությանը: Մեծահասկաների կողմից խաբված լինելու զգացումը նպաստում է երեխայի ինքնամեկուսացմանը և նրա ինքնուրույնության զարգացմանը: Բայց երեխան իր սեփակն միջոցներով ի վիճակի չէ լուծել այդ խնդիրը: Երբ այդ կերպ հետաքրքրասեր երեխան մոտենում է սեռական կյանքի փաստերի իմացությանը կամ իր անգրագիտությունից շփոթված , անցնում է դրանց կողքով մինչև որ , ավելի հաճախ սեռական հասունացմանը նախորդող շրջանում ստանում է սովորաբար վիրավորական ու թերի բացատրություններ, որոնք բավականին հաճախ խեղաթյուրող ազդեցություն են թողնում: Ինչպես տեսնում եք երեխայի դաստիարակության հարցում առանձնացնել սեռական կամ ոչ սեռական չի կարելի: Առաջին հարցերը սկսվում են սովորաբար 3 տարեկանից: Փաստորեն եթե  այդ տարիքից սկսած երեխան տանը չի ստանում ճիշտ դաստիարակություն , ուրեմն սեռական դաստիարակության դասընթացները պետք է ստանան դեռևս մանկապարտեզո՞ւմ : Դասընթացների կարիքներ ունեն ծնողները, որոնք դաստիարակել չգիտեն !!!! 
Ինքս դեմ եմ, որպեսզի հայկական դպրոցներում մտցվեն արևմտյան ( եվրոպական) սիստեմի սեռական դաստիարկության դասընթացների փորձերը:  Քանի որ արևմտյան դպրոցներում բարոյական տեսանկյունը ոչ թե երկրորդ պլան է մղվում...այլ ընդհանրապես անտեսվում է : Նույնիսկ դպրոցների միջանցքում կոկա-կոլայի ավտոմատենրի կողքին կան նաև հակաբեղմնավորիչների ավտոմատներ, բայց դա չխանգարեց որպեսզի Հոլանդիայի, Գերմանիայի և այլ երկրների կառավարությունները մտահոգվեն իրենց երիտասարդության ( սկսած 12 տարեկանից ...դեռ խակ երեխա) այլասեռվածության, հոմոսեքսուալիզմի , ազատ անբարոյականության,  հաշիշամոլության, սեռական վարաքների... կտրուկ աճի համար: Իրենք կրակն ընկան դպրոցներում այդ առարկան մտցնելով, այժմ էլ ելք չեն տեսնում...շատ ուշ է , սեքսը ելել իրենց ուտում է ( կներեք) 
Շատ չերկարացնեմ...ասածս այն է , որ այո´ , մեր հասարակությունը պետք է վերադաստիարակվի այդ հարցում: Բայց երբեք , ոչ մի վայրկյան չպետք է մոռացվի մեր հայկական մենտալիտետի մասին , առարկան պետք է ներառի իր մեջ հայ ընտանիքի բարոյահոգեբանական սկբունքներն ու ավանդական փոխահարաբերությունները ,  և  անպայման պետք է դասավանդեն  մանկավարժ հոգեբանները  : Այլապես մեր ( ինչպես դուք եք ասում ...անտեղյակ)  հասարակության աչքերը միանագմից և ուրիշ ձև կբացվեն , որը հաստատ լավ արդյունքի չի հանգեցնի: 
Չգիտեմ...սա շատ լուրջ հարց է  , որը նուրբ մոտեցում է պահանջում

----------

E-la Via (16.01.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Աշխարհի բոլոր  անկյուներում  անցել են կամ ասենք այսպես  ազատ են ծնվել:հիմա  Հայաստանում  ազատությունը որպես  ազատություն չէ նեխուժում մեր կյանք,այլ  լկտիության  ու  գռեհկության վերջին ճիչերով:
հիմա,եթե  մի բան չարվի,Հայաստանում հաավոր  դրություն կլինի,նույնիսկ Փարիզի  մարմնավաճառները չեն պատկերացնի:Ուղղակի այս անցումը մեզ  պետք է անցնել այնպես,որ մնանք  մեր բարձունքի վրա,մեր Հայության,մեր անցյալի ու մեր  ապագայի պատասխանատվության զգացումով:
Դպրոցում երևի այս  տարի առարկա մտցվի:

----------


## Bonita

Վա~յ… Մթոմ մյուս առարկաները կարում են սովորացնեն,մի հատ էլ սեռական դաստիարակության դասեր պիտի տան :LOL:  … Եթե այսօրվա 4_րդ դասարանցին ուսուցչին/հ.լ._ի/  ասում ա “դու ով էս,որ ինձ սովորացնես “ դուք ոնց եք պատկերացնում նրան մի քանի տարի հետո այդ առարկայի դասին ? :Shok:   …նա ինքը  “ուսուցչին “ կսկսի սովորացնել … :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ եմ դեմ, որ այդ առարկան դասավանդվի մեր դպրոցներում, որովհետև մեզ մոտ ցանկացած նորամուծություն աղավաղված կերպով է արվում, որի հետևանքներն այնքան ահավոր են լինում, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե այդ նորամուծությունը չարվեր:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ամեն նոր բան ,կռվով - դավով  է  հասարակությնա մեջ ընդունվում,և  եթե  մենք վախենանք  նորամուծությունների հետևանքներից,հավատացեք  այդպես  ավելի վատ կլինի,դեղում դոփելն  էլ մի բան չէ  :Smile:  ,իսկ  առարկայի համար,նախ  հատուկ  դասընթացներ  կտարվեն  ուսուցչուհիների  հետ,համենայն  դեպս  դրանից  փախնելը լավ չի լինի :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ոչ թե հասարակության մասին եմ ասում, այլ ներմուծողների: Միշտ ճիշտը ներմուծելու փոխարեն աղավաղված ինչ-որ բաներ են ստացվում: Կարող եմ բազմաթիվ օրինակներ բերել:

----------


## Lider2006

Մեր դպրոցում տենց բան արդեն անցկացվելա. Սկզբում քվեարկուտյան միջոցով գտան դասարանների լիդերներին. ամեն դասարանից2 հոգի: հետո իրանց արանձին-արանձին կանչեցին մի քանի խոսք ասեցին սպիդի ու սեքսի մասին: Հետո ել ցանկացոխները գնացին միշաբատյա դասերի  իսկ ովքեր ել չուզեցին շարունակեցին իրենց սովորական դասերը.
իմ կարցիկով տենց դասեր պիտի արավել հաչախ անցկացվի իսկ ետե ավելի չիշտ արարկա պիտի մտցնեն դպրոցում: :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ՁԻԱՀ-ից ու սեքսից չպետք է սկսել ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Lider2006

չիշտա բայց իրանք սկզբից հարցնում եին սեքսի ու սպիդի մասին, տե դարնցից գախապար ունենք տե չե ունենք տե չե. Չիշտասաց ես միշաբատյա դասերին չմասնակցեցի. ուխակի չուզեցի.

----------


## Լէգնա

Բյուր  ջան,հո  ամեն  ինչ  բուխտուբրախտի չի  :Wink:  ,ասենք  հիմա պատահում  է,Հայոց  Պատմության  ուսուցչուհի,բայ վ գաղափար  չունի,Հայկը  ինչու  էր Բելի  հետ վատ...
այնպես  որ,կապ չունի  նորություն  է, թե չէ,երաշխիք  չենք կարող  տալ ,որ լավ դասավանդողներ  կունենաք,սկզբում,բայց հուսանք:
Ահա,իհարկե  նախ  պետք  է  դրա  հետեևանքերից  խոսեն,հիվանդություններից,նոր...

----------


## GEV85

Իմ կարծիքով սեռական դաստիարակությունը դա ինդիվիդուալ, ինքնուրույն դաստիարակությունը է, և այդ դաստիարակության մեջ երկրորդ անձի միջամտությունը կարող է բացասական ազդեցություններ ունենալ

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Իմ կարծիքով սեռական դաստիարակությունը դա ինդիվիդուալ, ինքնուրույն դաստիարակությունը է, և այդ դաստիարակության մեջ երկրորդ անձի միջամտությունը կարող է բացասական ազդեցություններ ունենալ


Այսի՞նքն,  :Think:   չե՞ս մանրամասնի պատասխանդ
Եթե դա դաստիարակություն է, էլ ինչպե՞ս կարող է բացասական ազդեցություն թողնել 
Կամ էտ ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում ինդիվիդուալ ու այն էլ ինքնուրույն *սեռական* դաստիարակությունը

----------


## Լէգնա

> Իմ կարծիքով սեռական դաստիարակությունը դա ինդիվիդուալ, ինքնուրույն դաստիարակությունը է, և այդ դաստիարակության մեջ երկրորդ անձի միջամտությունը կարող է բացասական ազդեցություններ ունենալ



գուցե  բացասական  ազդեցություն ունենա,բայց  երբ  տվյալ անձը  իր ինքնուրույն  փորձարկումներով մի օր հայտնվի  սեռավարակների  կողքը,երևի  ուշ  լինի  երկրորդ անձի միջամտությունը:

----------


## Mane

Ողջույն...
Հետաքրքիր և օգտակար թեմա եք ընտրել… բավականին երիտասարդներ կան, որոնցից կւզենայի խորհուրդ հարցնել. ինչ եք կարծում, տասը տարեկան երեխայի հետ ինչպես խոսել սեռական կյանքի մասին ընդհանրապես. ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ինչ և ինչպես կւզենար լսել իր ծնողից...

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ողջույն...
> Հետաքրքիր և օգտակար թեմա եք ընտրել… բավականին երիտասարդներ կան, որոնցից կւզենայի խորհուրդ հարցնել. ինչ եք կարծում, տասը տարեկան երեխայի հետ ինչպես խոսել սեռական կյանքի մասին ընդհանրապես. ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ինչ և ինչպես կւզենար լսել իր ծնողից...


Բարի  գալուստ  Մանե  ջան, :Smile:  ես  էլ եմ ուզում իմանալ,դրա համար թեման բացել  եմ,սպասենք,տեսնենք,ինչ կուզեն լսել  մեր  երիդասարդները

----------


## kiki

Բարև Մանե ջան...
նախ, ներեղություն իհարկե, բայց ինձ մոտ հարց ծագեց, քանի՞ տարեկան ես, եթե կարելի է իհարկե իմանալ...
ինչ վերաբերում է հարցին, ապա իմ կարծիքով, 10 տարեկան երեխայի հետ դեռ վաղ է խոսել սեռական կյանքի մասին...չնայած երեխաները հիմա բավականին շուտ են մեծանում ու մեզ հետ համեմատած շատ ավելի ինֆորմացված են, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, իմ կարծիքով էդ տարիքում դեռ շուտ է...կարելի է սկասել ասենք տղա աղջիկ հարաբերություններից, եթե տղա է , ջենտլմենություն սերմանելով, իսկ եթե աղջիկ ՝ կանացիություն, ու հարգանք սեփական անձի հանդեպ, ու տղաների հետ խոսելու կուլտուրա...այ տղաներին վատ չէր լինի այդ տարիքից աղջիկներին հարգել սովորեցնեը, նրան հետ վարվելը, բացատրել որ տղաները սիում են ասենք աղջիկներին, ու ամուսնանում, ընտանիք կաղմում...առանց մանրուքների մեջ  խորանալու...այսինքն, սկսել տղա-աղջիկ պարզ ու մաքուր հարաբերություններից, ապա նոր աստիճանաբար տարիքի հետ անցնել սեռականին ...սա իմ կարծիքն է, հնարավոր է և սխալվում են...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Նկատեցի, որ էստեղ դեմ մարդիկ կային նման առարկա դպրոցում մտցնելու համար: Ոմանք կարծում էին, որ չեն սովորի աշակերտները:
Բայց ես մի բան եմ հիշում՝ մեր կենսաբանության դասը հետաքրքիր էր անցնում, և բոլորն էին լսում, երբ քննարկում էինք նման թեմաներ: Երիտասարդությանը, հատկապես հայ երիտասարդությանը երբեք ձանձրալի չեն նման թեմաները:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինչքան էլ ասենք,մեր մենտալիտետը....էս  են,,մեկ  է մեր երիտասարդներին իրոք  դա հետաքրքրում է,ու ոչ  թե  զուտ ինչ-ինչ  տեխնիկա,այլ դրա  բարոյական  արժեքներրը:Դպրոցում պետք է լինի նման առարկա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցին, ապա իմ կարծիքով, 10 տարեկան երեխայի հետ դեռ վաղ է խոսել սեռական կյանքի մասին...չնայած երեխաները հիմա բավականին շուտ են մեծանում ու մեզ հետ համեմատած շատ ավելի ինֆորմացված են, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, իմ կարծիքով էդ տարիքում դեռ շուտ է...կարելի է սկասել ասենք տղա աղջիկ հարաբերություններից, եթե տղա է , ջենտլմենություն սերմանելով, իսկ եթե աղջիկ ՝ կանացիություն, ու հարգանք սեփական անձի հանդեպ, ու տղաների հետ խոսելու կուլտուրա...այ տղաներին վատ չէր լինի այդ տարիքից աղջիկներին հարգել սովորեցնեը, նրան հետ վարվելը, բացատրել որ տղաները սիում են ասենք աղջիկներին, ու ամուսնանում, ընտանիք կաղմում...առանց մանրուքների մեջ  խորանալու...այսինքն, սկսել տղա-աղջիկ պարզ ու մաքուր հարաբերություններից, ապա նոր աստիճանաբար տարիքի հետ անցնել սեռականին ...սա իմ կարծիքն է, հնարավոր է և սխալվում են...


Կիկի ջան, ասածներիդ հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց դու հաշվի չես առել մի հնարավոր դեպք. իսկ ի՞նչ է պետք անել, եթե երեխան 10 տարեկանում արդեն ուրիշներից ինչ-որ բաներ լսել է այդ թեմայով, ինչ-որ կցկտուր, գուցեև ոչ ճշգրիտ ու, հնարավոր է, որոշ չափով նաև աղավաղված ինֆորմացիա է ստացել սեռական կյանքի վերաբերյալ: Այս դեպքում արդեն երեխայի հետ այդ թեմայով խոսելն ու նրան որոշ բաներ բացատրելն ուղղակի անխուսափելի է դառնում, որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում կարող են լուրջ հետևանքներ լինել: :Think:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2009), Դեկադա (03.12.2009)

----------


## Վազգեն

Չգիտեմ, գուցե և սխալ եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ որոշ բաների մասին երեխաները պետք է սովորեն դպրոցում մինչև սեռական հասունացման տարիքին հասնելը, բայց դա պետք է մատուցվի ճիշտ եղանակով։ Այդ տարիքում երեխաների մոտ դա կնկալվի ուղղակի որպես սովորական գիտելիք, ուրիշ մտքեր չեն առաջանա։ Իսկ արդեն սեռական հասունացման տարիքի ժամանակ պետք է դպրոցում մի քանի պարտադիր այցելությամբ դասախոսություններ լինեն, որոնք միայն շոշափեն սեռական հարաբերությունների  բարոյական կողմը, օրինական կողմն էլ երևի։  
  Ամեն դեպքում, այս հարցին պետք է շատ լուրջ մոտենալ, կարևոր է նաև գիտականորեն մոտենալ, գիտական հետազոտություններ անել, և այդ որոշումը թողնել մասնագետներին։

----------

Jarre (01.12.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Չգիտեմ, գուցե և սխալ եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ որոշ բաների մասին երեխաները պետք է սովորեն դպրոցում մինչև սեռական հասունացման տարիքին հասնելը, բայց դա պետք է մատուցվի ճիշտ եղանակով։ Այդ տարիքում երեխաների մոտ դա կնկալվի ուղղակի որպես սովորական գիտելիք, ուրիշ մտքեր չեն առաջանա։ Իսկ արդեն սեռական հասունացման տարիքի ժամանակ պետք է դպրոցում մի քանի պարտադիր այցելությամբ դասախոսություններ լինեն, որոնք միայն շոշափեն սեռական հարաբերությունների  բարոյական կողմը, օրինական կողմն էլ երևի։  
>   Ամեն դեպքում, այս հարցին պետք է շատ լուրջ մոտենալ, կարևոր է նաև գիտականորեն մոտենալ, գիտական հետազոտություններ անել, և այդ որոշումը թողնել մասնագետներին։


Բայց պատկերացնում ե՞ս ասենք 7-8 դասարաանցուն սեռական դաստիրակության դասեր մատուցելու արդյունքը: Բավական է մեկ սխալ քայլ, մեկ սխալ մոտեցում, ու երեխայի մոտ ցանկություն կառաջանա չէ սովորածը պրակտիկ յուրացնելու :Think:  
Ու էդ դեպքում ոչինչ փոխել չի ստացվի արդեն....
Ամեն դեպքում, ճիշտ ես ,  հարցը մասնագետները պիտի լուծեն...

----------


## docart

> Բայց պատկերացնում ե՞ս ասենք 7-8 դասարաանցուն սեռական դաստիրակության դասեր մատուցելու արդյունքը: Բավական է մեկ սխալ քայլ, մեկ սխալ մոտեցում, ու երեխայի մոտ ցանկություն կառաջանա չէ սովորածը պրակտիկ յուրացնելու


իսկ առանց սովորելու ցանկություն չի առաջանում սովորածը պրակտիկ յուրացնելու?
Դա բնազդ է, ու դրան հաստատ չես կարող դեմ գնալ: Այնպես , որ ավելի լավ չի գոնե գրագետ լինեն?

----------

Jarre (01.12.2009)

----------


## kristal

Ըստ իս սեռական դաստիրակությունը պետք է սկսվի աղջկա և տղայի հասունացման տարիքրց…

----------


## Ձմեռ պապի

> Վա~յ… Մթոմ մյուս առարկաները կարում են սովորացնեն,մի հատ էլ սեռական դաստիարակության դասեր պիտի տան … Եթե այսօրվա 4_րդ դասարանցին ուսուցչին/հ.լ._ի/  ասում ա “դու ով էս,որ ինձ սովորացնես “ դուք ոնց եք պատկերացնում նրան մի քանի տարի հետո այդ առարկայի դասին ?  …նա ինքը  “ուսուցչին “ կսկսի սովորացնել …


Համամիտ չեմ ձեզ հետ, նախ առաջինը Դուք պետք է վերափոխվեք, իսկ չորրորդ դասարանցի երեխային, իհաևկե կբացատրվի այնպիսի մեթոդով, որ ինքը ավելի լավ կհասկանա: 
Հարցերի դեպքում խնդրեմ, պատրաստ եմ քնարկման:

----------


## ladyARM

Այժմյա  դպրոցականները ավելին գիտեն, քան մեր սերունդը նրանց տարիքում....
Սեռական դաստիրակությունը պարզապես կնպաստի նրանց ճիշտ կողմնորոշվելուն...
Իսկ թե որ տարիքում? իմ կարծիքով 12-ից հետո... անցումնային շրջանից հետո....
Դա կարևոր երևույթ է, մեր հետամնաց հասարակությունն ձևավորելու հարցում և ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ու օբյեկտիվ հասարակություն հիմնելու գործում :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

հիշում եմ, մի հատ գիրք ունեի, անունը "սեռական կյանքի հանրագիտարան 5-7 տարեկան երեխաների համար": Մեջը մանրամասն ասված էր, որը որից հետո ա: Իսկ որ նախադպրոցական երեխեն կարդալ չիմանալու պատճառով չդժվարանա, գունավոր նկարներ կային: 
Էս ա՞ սեռական դաստիարակությունը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> հիշում եմ, մի հատ գիրք ունեի, անունը "սեռական կյանքի հանրագիտարան 5-7 տարեկան երեխաների համար": Մեջը մանրամասն ասված էր, որը որից հետո ա: Իսկ որ նախադպրոցական երեխեն կարդալ չիմանալու պատճառով չդժվարանա, գունավոր նկարներ կային: 
> Էս ա՞ սեռական դաստիարակությունը:


Վայ, մենք էլ մի հատ տենց գիրք ունեինք, էլի էդ տարիքի երեխաների համար։  :LOL:  Բայց նկարները գունավոր չէին...  :Sad:   Համ էլ, չգիտես ինչու, մեզ տենց էլ էդ գրքով չդաստիարակեցին...  :Think:   :LOL:  

N.I.G.G.A., իսկ քո սեռական դաստիարակությունն այդ գրքի միջոցո՞վ է իրականացվել...  :Unsure:

----------


## Philosopher

Սեռական դաստիարակությունը խիստ կարևոր հարց է, և հաճախ հենց այդ հարցի, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ այդ հարցի հիմքում ընկած խնդիրների նկատմամբ իր վերաբերմունքով կարելի է ճանաչել որևէ մշակույթ։ Եվ ամեն մի մշակույթ իր համար պետք է որոշի, թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի իր վերաբերմունքը այդ հարցի նկատմամբ։ Այսինքն՝ սեռական դաստիրականության խնդիրը առանձին վերցրած հարց չէ, որին կարելի է միանշանակ պատասխան տալ։ Այդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար, նախ մենք պետք է մեզ պատասխանենք՝ իսկ ինչպիսի մշակույթ պետք է ունենա հայ ժողովուրդը, ինչպիսին պետք է լինի նրա կենցաղային մշակույթի ողջ համակարգը, դա որոշելուց հետո միայն կարող ենք ասել, թե ինչպես պետք է ուսուցանել սեռական կյանքի սկզբունքները։ Եթե հայ մշակույթը պետք է մնա ավանդական, կիսաքրիստոնեական, կիսամուսուլմանաական մշակույթ՝ աղջկա կուսության, նրա սեռական կյանքի հոգեբանական կողմի լիակատար անտեսման և տղայի փորձառության ու բացառապես ֆիզիկական սեքսուալության սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ, ապա ոչինչ ուսուցանել պետք չէ, պետք է պարզապես շարունակել ապրել։ Իսկ եթե հայ մշակույթը այլ մշակույթ պետք է լինի, ապա համապատասխանաբար կգտնվեն նաև այդ մշակույթին համապատասխան սեռական դաստիարակության չափանիշները։ Սեռականության խնդիրը գոյաբանական խնդիր է, և որոշում է հասարակության աշխարհայացքի հիմնական ուղղությունը, հետևաբար այն լուծելու համար անհրաժեշտ է պատասխանել հետևյալ հարցին. իսկ հայ մարդը ինչպիսին է ուզում լինել՝ որպես մարդ և որպես կենցաղային մշակույթի կրող։ Ինչպիսին կա և ինչպիսին ուզում է լինել, այդպիսին էլ կա և կլինի նրա սեռականությունը ու դրա փոխանցումը սերունդներին՝ դաստիարակությունը։

----------


## CactuSoul

> հիշում եմ, մի հատ գիրք ունեի, անունը "սեռական կյանքի հանրագիտարան 5-7 տարեկան երեխաների համար":


Ես ունեի 7-9 տարեկանների համար…

Այս հարցում ինձ բավականին բախտավոր մարդ եմ համարում, քանի որ ինձ ո՛չ Ձմեռ Պապու հարցում են խաբել, ո՛չ էլ հեքիաթներ պատմել կտուցով երեխա բերող արագիլի, կաղամբի կամ բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրայի այլ ներկայացուցչի միջից դուրս գալու մասին: Գուցե ե՞ս էի շատ «անշառ» երեխա ծնողներիս համար, որովհետև ինձ առանձնապես չէր տանջում «որտեղի՞ց են առաջանում երեխաները» հարցը: Մի 4 տարեկան կլինեի, երբ (չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ոնց) պարզեցի, որ երեխան մորից է «առաջանում»: Հոր՝ այդ գործում ունեցած «ներդրման» մասին չէի էլ կասկածում. գիտեի, որ աղջիկն ու տղան ամուսնանում են, եթե սիրում են միմյանց: Դե, որ ամուսնանում են, երբ ուզում են երեխա ունենալ, աղջիկը… երևի շատ հաց ա ուտում :Think:  (այն ժամանակ _փոր_ և ինձ դեռևս անծանոթ _ստամոքս_ բառերը նույն իմաստն ունեին ինձ համար :LOL:  ), դրանից էլ նրա փորի մեջ երեխա ա առաջանում :Lol2:  … Թե էդ երեխեն ոնց էր դուրս գալու լույս աշխարհ, չգիտեի: Հավանական տարբերակ էր վիրահատությունը: Կամ էլ… դե, մտածում էի, որ «կմեծանամ, կիմանամ, երևի հիմա դեռ ժամանակը չի»:

Իսկ երբ մի քիչ մեծացա՝ արդեն 7 տարեկանում, արդեն ունեի վերոհիշյալ, ու ցավոք սրտի, բավականին տխրահռչակ գիրքը: (Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էին քարկոծում այդ գիրքը հրատարակողներին, ինչպիսի բողոքի ալիք էր բարձրացել… Հեռուստատեսությունն ու ռադիոն ողողված էին դրա, բնականաբար, խիստ բացասական քննադատություններով…): Ես և եղբայրս, ով այդ ժամանակ 9 տարեկան էր, միաժամանակ կարդացինք այդ գիրքը, որում բավականաչափ մանրամասն, բայց նաև պարզ լեզվով, գրված էր… ահագին շատ բան: Ու ոչ մի շոկային վիճակ էլ չառաջացավ:

Վստահ եմ. եթե երբևէ ծնողներիս կողմից այնպիսի հեքիաթներ լսած լինեի, ինչպիսիք նմանատիպ թեմաներ շոշափելիս հաճախ լսում են երեխաները, ավելի մեծ տարիքում՝ ճշմարտությունն իմանալուց հետո, հաստատ ինչ-որ պատնեշ կստեղծվեր իմ ու ծնողներիս միջև, անվստահության ու թերահավատության պատնեշ, որը հիմա չկա :Tongue:  :

Ու մի բան էլ՝ «ցավալի է, բայց փաստ» շարքից. այդ (վերոնշյալ) գրքից 7 տարեկանում ես ավելի շատ բան իմացա, քան դպրոցում, ասենք, անատոմիայի դասընթացից, քանի որ սեռական օրգաններին վերաբերող թեմաները մենք, այսպես ասած, «թռանք», այսինքն այդ դասերի փոխարեն, չգիտեմ՝ ինչու, միանգամից անցանք դրանց հաջորդողները:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր վիճակը սեռական դաստիարակության առումով, մեղմ ասած, տխուր է: Ու ինչո՞ւ պիտի ես «Կանայք Հայոց» ռեսուրս կենտրոնի տրամադրած բրոշյուրներից ստանամ սեռական «դաստիարակություն» :Cray:  : Բրոշյուրներ, որոնք մարմնավաճառներին սեռական առողջություն են քարոզում :Angry2:   :Sad:  …

Հ.Գ.
Կներեք, բորբոքվեցի :Blush:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

սկզբում էդ գիրքը թաքուն տեղ էի պահել, հետո վառեցի: Բայց մինչև վառելը մի քանի անգամ ծերից ծեր կարդացելի էի:

----------


## lili-4

Նախ կցանկանայի մի անեկդոտ պատմել, որ շատ լավ տալիս է հարցի պատասխանը, հետո կասեմ իմ կարծիքը:
Թոռը տատին հարցնում է.
_Տատ, պապան որտեղի՞ց է: 
_Դե բալես, արագիլն է բերել:
-Իսկ մամա՞ն:
-Նրան էլ գետից ենք գտել:
-Իսկ ե՞ս:
-Դու էլ կաղամբից ես:
_Այ տատ, էս մեր տանը մի բնակա ծնունդ չկա՞:
Այնպես որ, անկախ նրանից տանը կասեն թե ոչ, մեկ է, նրանք դա իմանալու են:Բայց այստեղ հարց է, թե ումից և ինչպես:Ես հիշում եմ ինձ հանդիպած մի դեպք, երբ մի աղջիկ ինձ ասած, որ երբ իմացավ, թե ինչ է սեքսը, ու պատկերացրեց, որ դրանով զբաղվում են նաև իր ծնողները, ինքը ուղղակի զզվում էր նրանցից: 
Այնպես որ դրա մասին անհրաժեշտ է երեխաներին իրազեկել, և դրա հարմար տեղը դպրոցն է: Բայց պետք է, որ դա լինի ոչ թե սովորական դասաժամ, որ հետո կարողանա դասավանդել պատահական մասնագիտության տեր ուսուցիչ որպես դրույքի լրացում, այլ դա կատարի իսկական մասնագետը:

----------


## Jarre

Մեջբերում իրական զրույցից այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր վախենում են իրենց երեխաներին սեռական դաստիարակություն տալ։
-Դու քո երեխաների հետ խոսո՞ւմ ես սեքսի մասին։
-Ո՛չ, իսկ դո՞ւ։
-Այո։ Ես այնքա՜ն նոր բաներ եմ սովորում։  :LOL: 

Երեխային անհրաժեշտ է տալ սեռական դաստիարակություն։ Դա ծնողների ամենակարևոր պարտականությունն է։

Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք ինչ սթրես կարող է տանել աղջիկը, ում մոտ առաջին անգամ սկսվում է դաշտան։ Թեև շատ հազվագյուտ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ շփոթվածությունից աղջիկը կարող է ստանալ հոգեկան շեղումներ։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է երեխային նախօրոք չպատրաստել այդ օրվան։ Ոչ մեկի չեմ ցանկանում վիրավորել, բայց իմ կարծիքով այսպիսի մտածելակերպը հետամնացություն է։

Երեխաները իրենց սեռական պատկանելիությունը հասկանում են մինչև մեկ տարեկան դառնալը։ Ուստի անհրաժեշտ է հենց մանկուց աստիճանաբար տալ երեխային սեռական դաստիարակություն։

Իսկ ովքեր դեմ են սեռական դաստիարակությանը, նրանց մի հարց։ Եթե չտաք սեռական դաստիարակություն, ինչպե՞ս եք պատրաստվում պաշտպանել ձեր երեխաներին պեդոֆիլներից և այլ չար նպատակներ ունեցող մարդկանցից։ Սեռական դաստիարակությունը պաշտպանություն է։

Հետո եթե ինչ որ մեկին հետաքրքիր, ավելի մանրամասն կարող եմ գրել, թե ինչպես կարելի է տալ նման դաստիարակությունը։

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2011), Ungrateful (01.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Եսիմ, ես` ոչ մի սեռական դաստիարակություն չեմ ստացել.... ավելի ճիշտ ստացել եմ, բայց սենց ասած "փողոցից" ժուրնալներից, ու նման ձևերով: 
Հիմա, նորմալ սեռական կյանքով ապրող մարդ եմ, ու չեմ կարող ասել` ճիշտ է տալ դաստիարակություն, թե ոչ: Կարծում եմ, որ դա ինդեվիդուալ հարց է, ցանկալի է, իհարկե... բայց պարտադիր չի / կախված է մի շարք հանգամանքներից/:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անկասկած պետք սեռական դաստիարակություն, թեկուզև սեփական փորձից կարամ ասեմ: Ես համարյա չեմ ստացել «սեռական դաստիարակություն» ասվածը ու իմ մոտ սկզբանական շրջանում շատ թյուր պատկերացումներ լցվել են փողոցից, որոնք հետագայում ահագին բարդությունների հետ կապվեցին...

Բայց առաջին հերթին, մեր հասարակության մեջ պետք է սերմանել սեռական դաստիարակություն ասվածը՝ որպես սահմանում, մտցնել դրա հատուկ կանոններ, որովհետև գործ ես ունենում դեռևս չձևավորված մի անհատի հետ, որի նկատմամբ ցանկացած փոքրիկ սխալից կարող են առաջանալ բավականին տխուր հետևանքներ:

Իմ կարծիքով, էս երևույթը 1-2 ամսվա բան չի, այն պետք կազմակերպվի երեխայի ընտանիքում ու դպրոցում համատեղ ու ամենակարևորը՝ *աստիճանաբար*: Կոնկրետ օրինակի ինքս եմ ականատես եղել, երբ դպրոցում՝ 7-րդ դասարանում, հանկարծ որտեղից որտեղ որոշեցին ՁԻԱՀ-ին նվիրված կինոնկար մատուցեն աշակերտներին: Դե պատկերացրեք, երեխաների, որոնց հետ ոչ մի օր լրջորեն չի խոսվել նման թեմաների մասին, բերում ու մատուցում են կիսաէրոտիկ սցենարներով հագեցած ֆիլմ... Շարունակությունը չպատմեմ,թե ինչ տեղի ունեցավ...

Ճիշտ մոտեցման դեպքում, կարելի է հասնել ցանկալի արդյունքների ըստ ինձ, համենայն դեպս բավականին մարդկանց փորձը դա է ցույց տալիս :Smile: 
Ինչքան նկատել եմ, ճիշտ մոտեցման դեպքում շատանում է նաև երեխայի ինքնավստահությունը ու երեխան ավելի շուտ է հաստատվում :Smile:

----------

Agni (06.12.2009), Jarre (01.12.2009), Lion (02.12.2009), Tig (18.01.2010), Արամ (06.12.2009), Գևոր (01.12.2009), Դատարկություն (15.01.2010), Դեկադա (03.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011), Ներսես_AM (06.12.2009), Ռեդ (03.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2009)

----------


## Agni

Սեռական դաստիարակությունը պետք է սկսել դեռ 3 տարեկանից:
Ինչու եք սեռական դաստիարակությունը հասկանում, միայն սեռական հարաբերությունների շուրջ???
Սեռական դաստիարակությունը ընդգրկում է նաև սեռային տարբերակումը, սեռային ինքնագիտակցությունը: Դրա համար հենց 3 տարեկանից սկսվում է սեռային ինքնագիտակցությունը/հիմա մի-քիչ ավելի շուտ/, երբ երեխան արդեն տարբերակում է սեռերը: Էտպես փուլ առ փուլ շարունակվում է սեռական դաստիարակությունը և երբ 12ին մոտ դեռահասի մոտ սկսվում է նաև ֆիզիոլոգիական զարգացում /սեռական հորմոնների ավելացում և այլ/, ապա պահանջվում է ավելի յուրահատուկ մոտեցում : 
Կարծում եմ այս ամնեը գրագետ կազմակերպելուց հետո, ավելի քիչ կլինի խեղաթյուրված վարքը:

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2011), einnA (30.09.2010), Tig (18.01.2010), Yellow Raven (06.12.2009), Դատարկություն (15.01.2010), Մանոն (15.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.01.2010)

----------


## ihusik

Շատ հետաքրքիր երեք նյութ հիմա այստեղ կտեղադնեմ այս թեմայի հետ կապված.

*1.НАУКА О ДЕВСТВЕННОСТИ - "ТЕЛЕГОНИЯ"*

*2.Л.Н.Толстой. Крейцерова соната* - մեծանուն ռուս բանաստեղծի փոքրիկ պատմվածքն է՝ իրեն յուրահատուկ խոր հոգեբանական մարդու վերլուծությամբ՝ բարոյականության ու հոգևորի մասին խորհրդածություններով։ Եվ հիմնական շեշտը դրված է ներքին բարոյական պահվածքի վրա՝ դա լինի կողակցի թե, այլ կնոջ նկատմամբ ու նաև Աստվածաշնչյան այս միտքն է առանցքը պատմվածքի - Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոսի 5 - 28իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. ամէն մարդ, որ կնոջ նայում է նրան ցանկանալու համար, արդէն շնացաւ նրա հետ իր սրտում։

*3.Е.П. Блаватская - ДИАГНОЗЫ И ЛЕКАРСТВА* Բլավատսկայաի պատասխանն է Լեվ Տոլստոյի գրվածքի դեմ արտահայտված ընդիմախոսին, որտեղ մեջբերումներ են արված այդ պատմվածքից ու նաև տրվել են որոշ բացատրություններ։

Հետաքրքիր են, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ...

----------

Jarre (15.01.2010), Moonwalker (19.06.2011), Tig (18.01.2010), Մանոն (15.01.2010)

----------


## tyush2485

ժողովուրդ ջան. ուղակի ուզում եմ ասել, ես Ձեր ցավը տանեմ: Հալալ ա, փաստորեն Հայաստանում էլ կան շատ մարդիկ, որոնց հետ կարող ես խոսել լուրջ թեմաներով՝ առանց ավելորդությունների: Բոլորդ էլ, յուրովի վերցրած, ճիշտ եք դատում։

----------


## Artgeo

*Թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում*

Ըստ “Reproductive Health Initiative for Youth in the South Caucasus” project (RHIYC)-ի անցկացրած հարցման, Հայաստանի երիտասարդների 93.7 տոկոսը կողմ է առանձին առարկա դասավանդվի դպրոցում: http://www.foryouth.ge/en/elibrary

----------


## Rammstein

Ընտանիքի հույսին թողնել չարժի (էլ չասեմ` ընկերների կամ ինետի), պետք ա դպրոցում լինի:

----------


## Valentina

> Ընտանիքի հույսին թողնել չարժի (էլ չասեմ` ընկերների կամ ինետի), պետք ա դպրոցում լինի:


Դպրոցու՞մ, իսկ ինչքանով կարանք համոզված լինենք որ էտ առարկան դասավանդողը իրավունք ունի դասավանդելու էտ առարկան:
Հիմա դպրոցներում քիմիայի դասատուն աշխարհագրությունա տալիս, պատմության դասատուն էլ հայոց լեզու:

----------

Jarre (19.06.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էն մարդիկ ովքեր կողմ են ընտանիքում սեռական դաստիարակություն ստանալուն, հենց իրենք իրենց ծնողներից ստացե՞լ են էդ դաստիարակությունը: Կամ հենց իրենք պատրա՞ստ են սեփական երեխաներին տալ այդ դաստիարակությունը: Եթե այո, կխնդրեի մի քիչ պատմել/մանրամասնել մեթոդների մասին

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դպրոցու՞մ, իսկ ինչքանով կարանք համոզված լինենք որ էտ առարկան դասավանդողը իրավունք ունի դասավանդելու էտ առարկան:
> Հիմա դպրոցներում քիմիայի դասատուն աշխարհագրությունա տալիս, պատմության դասատուն էլ հայոց լեզու:


Դպրոցում ցանկացած ուսուցիչ դասից առաջ սերտում է այն դասը, որ պիտի դասավանդի։ Համամիտ եմ, որ որակ չունենք դպրոցներում։ Ուսուցիչը բացի այն որ նորմալ չգիտի իր առարկան, նաև շատ դեպքերում իր աշխատանքի պատասխանատվությունը չի զգում։
Մենք իհարկե դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակության դասընթացներ չենք անցել, բայց մեր կեսնաբանության ուսուցչուհին, 8-րդ դասարանում անատոմիայի դասերի ժամանակ օրինակ տղաներին հրավիրում էր դուրս՝ մեզ մանրամասն բացատրելու համար այն, ինչ մեզ պետք էր իմանալ ավել, քան տղաներին, ու հակառակը։ Դա սեռական դաստիարակություն չի, բայց մի քայլ առաջընթաց է այդ ուղղությամբ։ Ու հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ դասերը մեզ շատ բան են տվել։
Ինքս կողմ եմ, որ դպրոցներում նման առարկա դասավանդվի ու սկսած միջին դասարաններից։ Քանի որ չենք հասցնի թարթել աչքներս, երբ մեր երեխաները արդեն փողոցից ու ինտերնետից կստանան այդ սեռական «դաստիարակությունը»։ Իսկ դա ոչ մի լավ բան չի ենթադրում։ Իսկ թե ինչ փողոցից, քանի որ մեր երեխաները միշտ էլ մեր համար երեխա կմնան ու մենք հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող ենք բաց թողնել պահը, մինչդեռ փողոցը չի խնայի նրանց։

----------

VisTolog (19.06.2011), Աթեիստ (19.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Դպրոցու՞մ, իսկ ինչքանով կարանք համոզված լինենք որ էտ առարկան դասավանդողը իրավունք ունի դասավանդելու էտ առարկան:
> Հիմա դպրոցներում քիմիայի դասատուն աշխարհագրությունա տալիս, պատմության դասատուն էլ հայոց լեզու:


Ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի դպրոցներում ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ չենք կարող համոզված լինել (օրինակի համար չենք կարող համոզված լինել, որ երեխան դպրոցից գա, դեմքին դասատուի կոշիկի տակի նախշը պատկերված չի լինի), ի՞նչ անենք, երեխաներին դպրոց չուղարկե՞նք:

----------

Valentina (19.06.2011), Աթեիստ (19.06.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Դպրոցում ցանկացած ուսուցիչ դասից առաջ սերտում է այն դասը, որ պիտի դասավանդի։ Համամիտ եմ, որ որակ չունենք դպրոցներում։ Ուսուցիչը բացի այն որ նորմալ չգիտի իր առարկան, նաև շատ դեպքերում իր աշխատանքի պատասխանատվությունը չի զգում։
> Մենք իհարկե դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակության դասընթացներ չենք անցել, բայց մեր կեսնաբանության ուսուցչուհին, 8-րդ դասարանում անատոմիայի դասերի ժամանակ օրինակ տղաներին հրավիրում էր դուրս՝ մեզ մանրամասն բացատրելու համար այն, ինչ մեզ պետք էր իմանալ ավել, քան տղաներին, ու հակառակը։ Դա սեռական դաստիարակություն չի, բայց մի քայլ առաջընթաց է այդ ուղղությամբ։ Ու հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ դասերը մեզ շատ բան են տվել։
> Ինքս կողմ եմ, որ դպրոցներում նման առարկա դասավանդվի ու սկսած միջին դասարաններից։ Քանի որ չենք հասցնի թարթել աչքներս, երբ մեր երեխաները արդեն փողոցից ու ինտերնետից կստանան այդ սեռական «դաստիարակությունը»։ Իսկ դա ոչ մի լավ բան չի ենթադրում։ Իսկ թե ինչ փողոցից, քանի որ մեր երեխաները միշտ էլ մեր համար երեխա կմնան ու մենք հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող ենք բաց թողնել պահը, մինչդեռ փողոցը չի խնայի նրանց։






> Ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի դպրոցներում ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ չենք կարող համոզված լինել (օրինակի համար չենք կարող համոզված լինել, որ երեխան դպրոցից գա, դեմքին դասատուի կոշիկի տակի նախշը պատկերված չի լինի), ի՞նչ անենք, երեխաներին դպրոց չուղարկե՞նք:



Ես դեմ չեմ որ դասատուն, նախքան դասարան մտնելը սերտի  դասը, ավելին, վատա եթե նա չի պատրաստվում դասին: Բայց թողնել դպրոցի վրա սեռական դաստիարակությունը, կարծում եմ այդքան էլ լավ միտք չի, որովհետև  չգիտեմ թե առարկան դասավանդող ուսուցիչը ինչ անձնավորություն է, խոսքս առարկայի մասին գիտելիքներին չի վերաբերում, ու հարցի այս կամ այն կողմը կարող է կներկայացնի իր հասկացած ձևով: 

8-րդ դասարանում ոնց հասկանում եմ բոլորի մոտ նույն իրավիճական եղել, կամ դասը անցելա աղջիկներով, կամ էլ էտ թեմաները թռել են: Եթե երեխան տանը ստացած լինի սեռական դաստիարակություն,  անատոմիայի ժամին ոչ թե չտեսավարի կծիծաղան այլ կլսեն:

----------

Jarre (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Եթե երեխան տանը ստացած լինի սեռական դաստիարակություն, անատոմիայի ժամին ոչ թե չտեսավարի կծիծաղան այլ կլսեն:


Դա չտեսավարի ծիծաղել չի: 
Ինչքան էլ երեխան տան պայմաններում տեղյակ դառնա կյանքի սեռական կողմերին, նա միևնույնն է, կծիծաղի այդ դասին, ու դա պաշտպանական ռեակցիա է, քանի որ նա չգիտի, թե դիմացի հասակակիցն ինչպես կարձագանքի այդ ամենին:

----------

VisTolog (19.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013)

----------


## Valentina

> Դա չտեսավարի ծիծաղել չի: 
> Ինչքան էլ երեխան տան պայմաններում տեղյակ դառնա կյանքի սեռական կողմերին, նա միևնույնն է, կծիծաղի այդ դասին, ու դա պաշտպանական ռեակցիա է, քանի որ նա չգիտի, թե դիմացի հասակակիցն ինչպես կարձագանքի այդ ամենին:


Կծիծաղի, բայց նրա պահվածքը միևնուն է կտարբերվի  այդ դաստիակարակությունը չստացած երեխայի պահվածքից:

----------

Jarre (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Լավ, երեխայի սեռական դաստիարակությունը վստահենք տարազ հագած տատիկներին, որ մեր երեխաները սրբորեն պահպանեն կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթը, երբեք օտարազգիի հետ չամուսնանան, որ ազգը փրկեն միաձուլումից... 
Իսկ դպրոցները... բա էլ ինչի ենք երեխային դպրոց ուղարկում սովորելու: Ի վերջո մենք կարող ենք ընտանեկան պայմաններում նրան կրթություն տալ` ֆիզիկոս հայրը կպարապի մաթեմատիկա ու ֆիզիկա, լեզվաբան մայրիկը` անգլերեն ու մայրենի, քիմիկոս տատիկը` կենսաբանություն... էդ դեպքում էլ երեխան էն առավելությունը կունենա, որ ուսուցիչը 30 աշակերտի փոխարեն կզբաղվի միայն իրենով ու լավ կսովորեցնի դասերը: Ատեստատն էլ վերջում կառնենք դպրոցից` ետ գցելով դեպի դպրոց ճանապարհածախսը, երեխայի ընդմիջման ուտեստի գումարը, դպրոցական համազգեստի և այլնի գումարը: 
Խելքին մոտիկ ա, չէ՞...

----------

VisTolog (19.06.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Լավ, երեխայի սեռական դաստիարակությունը վստահենք տարազ հագած տատիկներին, որ մեր երեխաները սրբորեն պահպանեն կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթը, երբեք օտարազգիի հետ չամուսնանան, որ ազգը փրկեն միաձուլումից... 
> Իսկ դպրոցները... բա էլ ինչի ենք երեխային դպրոց ուղարկում սովորելու: Ի վերջո մենք կարող ենք ընտանեկան պայմաններում նրան կրթություն տալ` ֆիզիկոս հայրը կպարապի մաթեմատիկա ու ֆիզիկա, լեզվաբան մայրիկը` անգլերեն ու մայրենի, քիմիկոս տատիկը` կենսաբանություն... էդ դեպքում էլ երեխան էն առավելությունը կունենա, որ ուսուցիչը 30 աշակերտի փոխարեն կզբաղվի միայն իրենով ու լավ կսովորեցնի դասերը: Ատեստատն էլ վերջում կառնենք դպրոցից` ետ գցելով դեպի դպրոց ճանապարհածախսը, երեխայի ընդմիջման ուտեստի գումարը, դպրոցական համազգեստի և այլնի գումարը: 
> Խելքին մոտիկ ա, չէ՞...


 
Ոչ թե  հետամնաց գաղափարներով տատիկներին պետք է վստահել, այլ առողջ դատողություն ունեցող ծնողներին:
Ինչ վերաբերում դպրոցներին հիմանկանում դրանք իրենց ֆունկցիան չեն կատարում, ու երեխան գիտելիք կստանա եթե նրա հայրը ֆիզիկա պարապի, քան թե դասղեկը պատմի այն մասին, թե երեկ շուկայում ինչա գնել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոչ թե  հետամնաց գաղափարներով տատիկներին պետք է վստահել, այլ առողջ դատողություն ունեցող ծնողներին:
> Ինչ վերաբերում դպրոցներին հիմանկանում դրանք իրենց ֆունկցիան չեն կատարում, ու երեխան գիտելիք կստանա եթե նրա հայրը ֆիզիկա պարապի, քան թե դասղեկը պատմի այն մասին, թե երեկ շուկայում ինչա գնել:


Չեմ պատկերացնում թե որտեղից էն գտել Ձեր դպրոցի դասատուներին (ենթադրում եմ, որ գրածներդ այնուամենայնիվ Ձեր սովորած դպրոցին են վերաբերում), ինքս շատ գոհ եմ դպրոցից էլ, դասատուներից էլ, ինչն իհարկե չեմ կարող ասել, օրինակ ինստիտուտի (հետագայում համալսարանի) մասին։
Ես համոզված եմ, որ նորմալ դպրոցն ի վիճակի է նորմալ դաստիարակել և կրթել նորմալ երեխաներին։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.06.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Աթեիստի խոսքերին հավելեմ, որ եթե երեխան ձգտում չունենա սովորելու, ինչքան էլ դպրոցի ուսուցիչները լավը լինեն, միևնույնն է, չի սովորի, ու հակառակը, եթե երեխան ուսման նկատմամբ սեր ունենա, չի բավարարվի դպրոցի ուսուցչի տված գիտելիքով ու ծնողների ու գրքերի միջոցով կլրացնի իր գիտելիքի պակասը:

----------


## Valentina

> Չեմ պատկերացնում թե որտեղից էն գտել Ձեր դպրոցի դասատուներին (ենթադրում եմ, որ գրածներդ այնուամենայնիվ Ձեր սովորած դպրոցին են վերաբերում), ինքս շատ գոհ եմ դպրոցից էլ, դասատուներից էլ, ինչն իհարկե չեմ կարող ասել, օրինակ ինստիտուտի (հետագայում համալսարանի) մասին։
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ նորմալ դպրոցն ի վիճակի է նորմալ դաստիարակել և կրթել նորմալ երեխաներին։


Ցավալիա բայց խոսքս ոչ միայն մեր դպրոցին է վերաբերում, Հայաստանի բոլոր դպրոցներում էլ ցածր մակարդակա: Դուք դպրոցը երևի ավելի շուտ եք ավարտել քան ես, միգուցե էն ժամանակ ավելի բարվոք վիճակա եղել:
Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեի նորմալ դպրոցների առկայության մասին լսել:

----------


## Ameli

Ես կարծում եմ ամենաճիշտը այն է, որ սեռական դաստիարակությունը պետք է լինի տանը՝ ընտանիքում: Այդ թեմաներով աղջկա հետ մայրը պետք է խոսի, տղային հետ՝ հայրը, սա՝ նորմալ ընտանիքներում: Անշուշտ դպրոցն էլ իր դերը ունի այս հարցում, քանզի դպրոցի նպատակներից մեկը դաստիարակությունն է /ցանկացած տիպի/, բայց չմոռանանք նաև, որ երեխան ընտանիքից է դուրս գալիս, ու պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել դպրոցի ու ուսուցչի վրա, դաստիարակությունը միայն դպրոցի գործը չէ, իսկ ծնողներինն էլ՝ երեխային միայն նյութականով ապահովելն չէ: Այս, ինչպես և մյուս հարցերում, դպրոցը և ծնողը պետք է միասին գործեն, դե իսկ եթե նրանք թերանան, երեխան գիտի ինչպես լրացնել իր գիտելիքների պակասը:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.06.2011), VisTolog (19.06.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Համամիտ եմ գրառման երկրորդ հատվածի հետ: 
Բայց ուզում եմ կրկնել քիչ առաջ ասածս նախադասությունը`



> մեր երեխաները միշտ էլ մեր համար երեխա կմնան ու մենք հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող ենք բաց թողնել պահը, մինչդեռ փողոցը չի խնայի նրանց։


Երբ դառնում ես ծնող, այլ կերպ ես նայում այդ ամենին: Միգուցե մի քանի տարի առաջ ես էլ մտածեի, որ ընտանիքում պետք է ստանա երեխան սեռական դաստիարակությունը (հատուկ նայել եմ ամբողջ թեման, կասկածելով թե գրառում կարող է արած լինեմ այդ մասին): 
Երեխայի սեռական դաստիարակությունը պետք է սկսվի ծնված օրից ընտանիքում, ապա սահուն կերպով այն վստահվի դպրոցին: 
Երեխային պետք է սեռերի տարբերության մասին գաղափար տալ դեռևս ամենամանկահասակ տարիքում, որ հանկարծ փողոցում աղջիկ երեխան չտեսնի տղա երեխային չիշիկ անելուց (ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ երեխայի կարիքը ամեն ծառի տակ էլ կհոգա մայրը) ու աչքերը չռած նայի, կամ էլ հակառակը: 
Իսկ սեռական դաստիարակությունը իր մեջ չի ներառում միայն սեռերի տարբերությունը: Այն այնպիսի թեմաներ ունի, որը ծնողը չի կարող երեխային ուսուցանել: Դրա համար մասնագետներ են պետք, որոնք պետք է լինեն միաժամանակ հոգեբան, մի քիչ բժիշկ, որ ծանոթ լինի սեքսապաթոլոգիային ու կարևորը` մանկավարժ, որ կարողանան երեխաներին ճիշտ մատուցել ամեն ինչ: 
Իհարկե, նման դպրոց ստեղծելու համար դեռ տարիներ կպահանջվեն, բայց դա անլուծելի խնդիր չէ:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (19.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Չգիտեմ, երևի Դուք ճիշտ եք, ես այստեղի գրառումների հետ որոշ չափով և' կողմ եմ, և' դեմ: Իսկ ընտանիքում չի ստացվում երևի այն պատճառով, որ ծնող - երեխա հարաբերություններում այն ընկերական ասվածը չկա, ամեն ինչ խիստ է և իր շարջանակներում, ծնողը՝ ծնող է, երեխան՝ երեխա, և վերջ: Բայց չէ որ սեռական դաստիարակությունը շատ նուրբ հարց է և այն ստանալ չոր նստարաններին նստած, խիստը կամ թեթևսոլիկ ուսուցիչներից մի քիչ այն չէ:

----------

Valentina (19.06.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հենց խնդիրն այդ է, որ դասավանդողը պետք է լինի ԼՈՒՐՋ մասնագետ / հոգեբան
Սա պատմության դաս չէ, որ յուրաքանչյուր քիչ թե շատ խելացի ուսուցիչ թեկուզ անգիր անելով կարողանա դասի տակից դուրս գալ: Ինչո՞ւ չեք հասկանում, որ սեռական դաստիարակություն ասվածը ՍԵՔՍԸ չի... այս թեմայի առաջին էջում ես արդեն բացատրել եմ իմ տեսակետը, չեմ ուզում նույն բանը տարիներ անց կրկնել: Պարզապես մի բան իմացեք, որ սեռական դաստիարակությունը սկսվում է այն պահին, երբ ձեր երեխան ձեզ հարցնում է թե ոնց է ինքը ծնվել, կամ ինչու նա տարբերվում է իր կազմվածքով իր եղբորից/քրոջից, կամ թե ինչու է հարևանուհու փորը ձմերուկ ուելուց այդքան մեծացել ու մեջն իրա նման բալիկ է հայտնվել: Դա շատ վաղ տարիքում է տեղի ունենում ու սովորաբար ծնողների պատասխաանները բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է...

----------

Cassiopeia (19.06.2011), Valentina (19.06.2011), Աթեիստ (20.06.2011)

----------


## impression

մի բան ասեմ... ու սա կարծիք չի, կարծիքս վերջում կասեմ

ինձ ոչ տանն են էդ առումով գիտելիք տվել, ոչ էլ դպրոցում
անատոմիայի դասատուն թունդ կարմրում էր, երբ նրան մեկնումեկը նման հարց էր տալիս
բայց բախտս բերել էր էնքանով, որ տանը ունեինք մի հատ շատ հավեսին ռուսական հանրագիտարան` ամեն ինչի մասին
մինչև հիմա ունենք էդ գիրքը, դա իմ մանկության գուգլն էր
ու ինչ ինձ հետաքրքրում էր` էդ գրքից եմ իմացել, ինչ էլ չեմ հասկացել, ենթադրել կամ տրամաբանել եմ
դրա համար էլ մինչև համարյա դպրոց ավարտելը մարդկանց սեռական օրգանների մենակ բժշկական անվանումները գիտեի  :Jpit: 

հիմա կարծիքս.
շատ հավես կլիներ, որ մաման ու պապան իրանց ճտերի հետ դեռ փոքրուց սկսեին խոսել էդ թեմայով, որ արհեստական ամոթը չստեղծվեր ու արմատանար, բացատրեին մանր դոզաներով, համ վստահությւոն կլիներ երկու կողմից, համ էլ ստեղ-ընդեղ չէին ընկնի էրեխեքը մի բան իմանալու համար
բայց դե կա նաև էն տխուր փորձը, որ մի տասնհինգ տարի առաջ դպրոցներ սկսեցին բերել յանմ սեռական դաստիարակության մասին գրքեր
էլի դասատուներն ամաչում էին դրանք բացել
էլի որոշ խորամանկներ գրադարանավարուհուն կաշառելով գոտու տակ դրած փախցնում էին, որ հաջորդ դասին տղերքով նկարները նայեն ու թուլանան մեջը գրված "պուպուլիկ" բառից

եթե հնարավոր կլինի առանց հիստերիայի մոտենալ էդ հարցին, ու դա մատուցել էնպես, ինչպես քերականությունը /հա, գիտեմ, տուֆտեցի/, ապա լավ կլիներ ,որ դպրոցն էլ իր դերն ունենար էդ գործում

----------

Jarre (20.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011), Ribelle (20.06.2011), Աթեիստ (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (20.06.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես դեմ չեմ որ դասատուն, նախքան դասարան մտնելը սերտի  դասը, ավելին, վատա եթե նա չի պատրաստվում դասին: Բայց թողնել դպրոցի վրա սեռական դաստիարակությունը, կարծում եմ այդքան էլ լավ միտք չի, որովհետև  չգիտեմ թե առարկան դասավանդող ուսուցիչը ինչ անձնավորություն է, խոսքս առարկայի մասին գիտելիքներին չի վերաբերում, ու հարցի այս կամ այն կողմը կարող է կներկայացնի իր հասկացած ձևով:


Ճիշտն ասած, եթե ես երեխա ունենայի, չէի ուզենա, որ գնա անհայտ ծագման դասատուից հայոց լեզու սովորի, որը իրան պիտի լուրջ դեմքով ասի, որ բռնկվել բառը կարդացվում ա բըռ*նըկ*վել, այլ ոչ թե բըռ*ընկ*վել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում կնախընտրեի, որ գնա էդ կիսագրագետ դասատուի հայերենը սովորի, քան ընդհանրապես չսովորի:

Նույնը սեռական դաստիարակության համար: Հայաստանի ընտանիքների քանի՞ տոկոսն ա, որ իրա երեխաներին չասեմ հիանալի, բայց գոնե բավարար մակարդակի սեռական դաստիարակություն ա տալիս: Ինձ թվում ա էդ թիվը շատ փոքր ա:


Ամեն դեպքում մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, ինչ ասես կարելի ա մտածել: Օրինակ` կարելի ա էդ առարկան տեսանյութերով դասավանդել, դասատուն էլ կարա դպրոցի պահակը լինի` էնքան որ համակարգիչն ու պրոյեկտորը բերի միացնի:  :Jpit: 




> 8-րդ դասարանում ոնց հասկանում եմ բոլորի մոտ նույն իրավիճական եղել, կամ դասը անցելա աղջիկներով, կամ էլ էտ թեմաները թռել են: Եթե երեխան տանը ստացած լինի սեռական դաստիարակություն,  անատոմիայի ժամին ոչ թե չտեսավարի կծիծաղան այլ կլսեն:


Կոնկրետ ես 8-րդ դասարանում էդ դասը շատ նորմալ, մյուս դասերի նման անցել եմ` առանց աղջիկներին ու տղաներին առանձնացնելու, կամ այլ նման բաների (էս մարդկությունը լրիվ ա ցնդել, քան թե աղջիկներին ու տղերքին միացնեն, բռնում առանձնացնում են` առանձին հանդերձարան, առանձին զուգարան, առանձին կենսաբի դաս, մնում ա սեքսն էլ առանձին լինի…  :LOL: ):

----------

Աթեիստ (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.07.2013), Ֆոտոն (20.06.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Էրեխեք ջան, միևնույնէ՝ ծնողը չի կարող խուսափել երեխայի հետ այդ հարցում բաց հարաբերություններ ունենալու պատասխանատվությունից։ Դա ծնողական հոգատարության դրսևորումներից մեկն է։

Երեխայի մարդկային կերպարի ձևավորման հարցում հիմնական պատասխանատուները ծնողներն են։ Իսկ սեռական հարցերի մասին պատկերացումները փոքր դեր չեն զբաղեցնում մարդու հոգեբանության և անձնավորության կերտման գործում։

Հետևաբար ծնողը պիտի վստահ լինի, որ դպրոցում իր երեխային սեռական հարցերը պարզաբանում են այնպես, ինչպես իրենք են ուզում։ Իսկ դա պարզելու համար նույնպես անհրաժշետ է կոտրել՝ «ծնողը չի կարող երեխայի հետ սեռական թեմաներից խոսել» կարծրատիպը։ 

Շատ լավ էլ կարող է։ Ու շատ ավելի արդյունավետ է լինում։ Ինչո՞ւ է թվում, թե սեռական դաստիարակությունը միայն լեկցիա է։ Բա երեխայի մոտ ծագող հարցերի մասին մոռացել ե՞ք։ Ո՞վ է պատասխանելու։ Ուսուցիչը՞։ Չէ՞ որ եթե երեխային դա անհնագստացնում է, ծնողն է, որ պարտավոր է երեխային հոգ տանել և օգնել, ոչ թե օտարը։ Իսկ ուսուցիչը, նույնիսկ շատ գրագետ և հոգատար ուսուցիչը, նման հարցերում օտար է։

Հետևաբար թող մտցնեն այդպիսի առարկա։ Բայց դա երբե՛ք չպետք է ծնողին ազատի այդ հարցում ևս երեխային լիարժեք դաստիարակություն տալուց։ Այս հարցում դպրոցի առարկան պետք է պարզապես լինի օժանդակ, այլ ոչ թե հիմնական միջոց։

----------

Ameli (20.06.2011), Cassiopeia (20.06.2011), impression (20.06.2011), Valentina (20.06.2011), Աթեիստ (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (20.06.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Ժողովուրդ, կարդում եմ ու ուզում պատկերացնել, թե ծնողը ոնց պետք ա իրա երեխային բացատրի, թե ասենք ինչ ա սեռական հարաբերությունը: Ասենք սե՞նց.
-Բալես, ուրեմն տղան պետք ա իրա էս ինչ բանը քո էն ինչ բանին... ոբշմ:

Օրինակ ինձ ոչ տանը, ոչ էլ դպրոցում տենց բաներ չեն բացատրել, բայց չեմ էլ հիշում, թե ոնց եմ իմացել ու նորմալ էլ իմացել եմ, առանց թյուր պատկերացումների: Իսկ չիմացած ժամանակ էլ ծնողներիս էդ ամբախ զամբախ հարցերով վատ վիճակի մեջ չեմ դրել:

Չգիտեմ, կարող ա ես եմ չափից դուրս խելոք ու հասկացող երեխա եղել :Unsure:

----------

Shah (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Ժողովուրդ, կարդում եմ ու ուզում պատկերացնել, թե ծնողը ոնց պետք ա իրա երեխային բացատրի, թե ասենք ինչ ա սեռական հարաբերությունը: Ասենք սե՞նց.
> -Բալես, ուրեմն տղան պետք ա իրա էս ինչ բանը քո էն ինչ բանին... ոբշմ:
> 
> Օրինակ ինձ ոչ տանը, ոչ էլ դպրոցում տենց բաներ չեն բացատրել, բայց չեմ էլ հիշում, թե ոնց եմ իմացել ու նորմալ էլ իմացել եմ, առանց թյուր պատկերացումների: Իսկ չիմացած ժամանակ էլ ծնողներիս էդ ամբախ զամբախ հարցերով վատ վիճակի մեջ չեմ դրել:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, կարող ա ես եմ չափից դուրս խելոք ու հասկացող երեխա եղել


Ասեմ, որ իմ մոտ էլ համարյա նույն ձև ա եղել: Լավ հիշում եմ, փոքրուց տատիիս որ հարցնում էի, թե որտեղից եմ առաջացել, ամեն անգամ մի բան էր ասում, մի անգամ արագիլը, մի անգամ ջուրը, մի անգամ քյալամը և այլն... :Smile:  Իսկ մայրս ասում էր, որ երեխաները մամայի փորիկից են առաջանում: Ես էլ լինելով երեխա և այդ ամենի մասին պատկերացում չունենալով, ունենալով միայն տրամաբանություն, հասկանում էի, որ տատիի ասածը չի կարող ճիշտ լինել, որովհետև ամեն անգամ տարբեր բան ա ասում :Smile:  Հետևաբար էտ "գաղտնիքի" մասին շատ փոքրուց իմացել եմ: Տղա, աղջիկ տարբերությունը միշտ զգացել եմ, դրա մասին չեն ասել, չգիտեմ ինչպես եմ իմացել, բայց երևի զգում էի: Այ էն հարցը, թե ոնց ա երեխան հայտնվում մամայի փորիկի մեջ, ինձ չի տանջել :Smile:  Մտքովս շատ ուշ ա անցել: Արդեն մի փոքր մեծ տարիքում նկատել էի մի օրինաչափություն, որ մարդիկ ամուսնանում էն, որից հետո կինը երեխայա ունենում(ամուսինը լինում ա պապա, իսկ կինը մամա):  Դրանից հետևություն, որ ամուսինը հաստատ ինչ-որ կապ ունի էդ գործում, թե չէ ոնց ա լինում, որ էդ երեխան հենց իրենն ա լինում, ու հասկացա, որ միայն եկեղեցի գնալով ու ամուսնանալով չի կարող լինի, քանի որ եկեղեցում էդ պահին շատ մարդ ա լինում, կարողա ուրիշից լինի :Smile:  Հետո, էլի տրամաբանելով (և մի փոքր էլ կողքից հուշումներ ստանալով) հասկացա, որ մարդու սեռական օրգանները (դե պարզա որ էն ժամանակ իմ համար դրանք ունեին շատ պարզ անուններ) ինչ-որ կապ ունեին երեխայի հետ: Հա, ասեմ, որ մտածում էի, թե երեխային մամայի փորիկից միայն վիրահատության օգնությամբ են հանում (ուղղակի չէի պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կարա երեխան էդ տեղից դուրս գալ, չէ որ ինքը բավականին մեծ ա, բայց դե տրամաբանածս էլ էդքան սխալ չէր, միանգամից կեսարյանի մասին էլ գաղափար ունեի) :Smile:  Հետագայում արդեն ունեի համակարգիչ և բնականաբար կամաց կամաց, սկսելով նկարներից անցա ֆիլմերին և լիովին գաղափար կազմեցի դրա մասին: Հետագայում (երբ ունեցա ինտերնետ), սկսեցի դրա մասին ավելի լուրջ ինֆորմացիա փնտրել, մասնավորապես ֆորումներում: Մի շատ լավ ռուսական ֆորում կար, որը պատասխանեց իմ բազում հարցերին: Այնուհետև, երբ մտա akumb.am, առաջին բանը որ աչքիս ընկավ "Ինտիմ անկյուն" բաժինն էր: Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ կկարողանամ մտնել այնտեղ: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր էր, արդյոք աղջիկները մասնակցում են այդտեղի քննարկումներին (հայկական մտածելակերպս չգիտես ինչու ինձ ստիպում էր մտածել, որ հաստատ ոչ մի աղջիկ (կին) չի լինի): Բայց տեսա հակառակը և շատ ուրախացա: Դա իրոք որ դրական բան է:
Մի փոքր երկար ստացվեց գրառումս, բայց մի բան էլ պիտի պատմեմ. շատ զավեշտալի և միաժամանակ շատ ողբալի դեպք, մենք էդ ժամանակ շաաաատ ծիծաղեցինք, բայց հետո, երբ մնացի մենակ, վերլուծելով դա, հասկացա, թե ինչքան ողբալի վիճակում ա մեր հասարակությունը :Smile:  :Sad: 
Մի անգամ ռազմագիտության դասին (10-րդ դասարանում) մեր դասարանի տղաներից մեկը դաս էր պատմում: Ընդհանուր թեման առաջին բուժօգնությունն էր, և թեմայի մեջ մտնում էին հիվանդությունները: Կար այսպիսի բան գրած "Հիվանդությունները լինում են ի ծնե և...": Ռազմագիտության դասատուն, չգիտես ինչու, որոշեց հարցնել էդ տղային, թե որն է ի ծնե հիվանդությունը: Նա շշմած նայում էր մեզ (տղաներին), աչքերի հետևյալ արտահայտությամբ- հո չեմ ասելու էդ "խուժան բառերը", դասարանում աղջիկներ կան: Մի քիչ շշմած նայելուց հետո, մեեեեեեեեծ ուրախությամբ գտավ պատասխանը և պատասխանեց "ՄԱՄԱՅԻ ՓՈՐԻԿՈՒՄ" :LOL: 
Պատկերացրեք մեր վիճակը, 10-րդ դասարանի տղան տալիս է այդպիսի պատասխան: Ռազմագիտության դասատուն մի լավ ծիծաղելուց հետո, հարցրեց "ստամոքսու՞մ": Լավ էր, գոնե էդ հարցին պատասխանեց "ոչ": "Լավ, բա որտե՞ղ" հնչեց դասատուի հարցը: Նա, այս անգամ, ոչինչ չասող հայացքով մեզ էր նայում: Էլ ինչ հուշում ասես չտվեց էդ խեղճ դասատուն:
Դասատուն արդեն չգիտեր, լացեր թե ծիծաղեր: Մենք (տղաները) լաաաավ ծիծաղեցինք (ուրիշ բան անել չէինք կարող): Աղջիկներն էլ մի լավ ծիծաղեցին: Իսկ ինքը, կանգնել համ ծիծաղում էր, համ էլ ամոթից էն ահավոր կարմրել էր: Ու ոչ էն ամոթից, որ ինքը չգիտի, այլ էն ամոթից, որ դասարանում աղջիկներ կան ու քննարկվում է էդ թեման: Լավ, էլ ինչ գլուխներդ ցավացնեմ, վերջ ի վերջո դասատուն ասեց, որ էդ օրգանի անունը արգանդ է, ու իրա ռեակցիան շատ բնական էր, "հաաաաաաաա, ես էտի գիդեի" :LOL:  Թե դասարանից դուրս գալուց հետո ինչ եղավ, էլ չպատմեմ (մի լավ ծիծաղ ու ամեն մեկս մի կողմից սկսեցինք "սովորեցնել", թե որը ինչ է)
Այսպիսի ողբալի վիճակում ենք :Sorry:

----------

Lion (20.06.2011), Valentina (20.06.2011), Մանուլ (22.06.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ընկերուհուս 1.5 տարեկան տղան հարցրել էր, թե ինքը որտեղից է առաջացել, մայրը պատասխանել էր՝ մամայի փորիկում ես եղել, հետո դուրս ես եկել։ Քանի որ երեխան շատ խելացի է, հաջորդ հարցն էր հետևել. իսկ մամայի փորիկու՞մ որտեղից եմ հայտնվել։ Ընկերուհիս էլ ասել է՝ պապան փոոոքր սերմ ա ցանել փորիկիս մեջ, էդ սերմը մեծացել, մեծացել ա ու արդյունքում դու ես ծնվել  :Smile:  Երեխան լիովին բավարարված է։ Հիմա արդեն  2.5 տարեկան է, երբ մեր ընկերուհիներից մեկն ու մեկը հղի են լինում, անպայման փիլիսոփայական հայացքով նայում ու ասում ա, որ էսինչը (տվյալ աղջկա ամուսնու անունը տալով) ցանել ա, հիմա սերմը կմեծանա ու բալիկը պլթ դուրս կգա  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (20.06.2011), Agni (20.06.2011), CactuSoul (21.06.2011), impression (21.06.2011), Jarre (20.06.2011), Lion (20.06.2011), Moonwalker (20.06.2011), Valentina (20.06.2011), VisTolog (20.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (21.06.2011), Մանուլ (22.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.06.2011), ՆանՍ (20.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (21.06.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Ընկերուհուս 1.5 տարեկան տղան հարցրել էր, թե ինքը որտեղից է առաջացել, մայրը պատասխանել էր՝ մամայի փորիկում ես եղել, հետո դուրս ես եկել։ Քանի որ երեխան շատ խելացի է, հաջորդ հարցն էր հետևել. իսկ մամայի փորիկու՞մ որտեղից եմ հայտնվել։ Ընկերուհիս էլ ասել է՝ պապան փոոոքր սերմ ա ցանել փորիկիս մեջ, էդ սերմը մեծացել, մեծացել ա ու արդյունքում դու ես ծնվել  Երեխան լիովին բավարարված է։ Հիմա արդեն  2.5 տարեկան է, երբ մեր ընկերուհիներից մեկն ու մեկը հղի են լինում, անպայման փիլիսոփայական հայացքով նայում ու ասում ա, որ էսինչը (տվյալ աղջկա ամուսնու անունը տալով) ցանել ա, հիմա սերմը կմեծանա ու բալիկը պլթ դուրս կգա


Շատ գեղեցիկ պատասխան :Love: 
Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Համ երեխան իրեն բավարարված կզգա, համ էլ խաբված չի լինի:

----------


## armen9494

Կարծում եմ, որ այս տիպի հարցերի ամենասխալ պատասխանը "կմեծանաս կիմանաս"-ն է: Քանի որ երեխային եթե մինչև այդ ընդամենը հետաքրքրում էր այդ հարցը, ապա հիմա նա 10 անգամ ավել ուժերով կփորձի փնտրել այդ հարցի պատասխանը: Եվ աստված չանի, որ մի աղավաղված ու ապուշ պատասխան գտնի :Sad:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Խի որ ասում ենք արագիլն է բերել, կամ գետից են բռնել, դրանից ինչ ա փոխւում․․․․

Մէկ է ընդհանուր առմամբ երեխան բան չի հասկանում:  :Jpit: )

----------


## armen9494

> Խի որ ասում ենք արագիլն է բերել, կամ գետից են բռնել, դրանից ինչ ա փոխւում․․․․
> 
> Մէկ է ընդհանուր առմամբ երեխան բան չի հասկանում: )


Երխան իհարկե բան չի հասկանում, բայց մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան: Մի օր նա իմանում ա ճշմարտությունը և իրան խաբված ու հիմարի տեղ դրած ա զգում: Դա ձեզ դուր կգա՞:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Երխան իհարկե բան չի հասկանում, բայց մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան: Մի օր նա իմանում ա ճշմարտությունը և իրան խաբված ու հիմարի տեղ դրած ա զգում: Դա ձեզ դուր կգա՞:


Նույննա , ոնց որ աես երեխաներին փոքրուց պետքա ասել որ ձմեռ պապիկ չկա, որ մեծանալով իրանց խաբված ու հիմարի տեղ դրած չզգան: :Secret:

----------


## Նարե91

Ընտրել եմ դպրոցում տարբերակը, քանի որ մեր հայ ընտանիքներում դրվածքն էնպիսինն է, որ էդ թեմաներով ծնողներն ամաչում են խոսել, իսկ դպրոցում գոնե պարտադրանքի նման բան կլինի ու բոլորն էլ կսովորեն:

----------


## armen9494

> Նույննա , ոնց որ աես երեխաներին փոքրուց պետքա ասել որ ձմեռ պապիկ չկա, որ մեծանալով իրանց խաբված ու հիմարի տեղ դրած չզգան:


Ճիշտ էս ասում, բայց դրանից գոնե օգուտ կա (չէ որ նա նվերներ է ստանում) և երեխայի մոտ կարող էս արդարանալ:
Չգիտեմ, ամեն մեկի մոտ պատկերացումները տարբեր են:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ձմեռ պապիկին, ասեմ, որ շատ էի ուրախացել, երբ իմացա, որ ձմեռ պապիկ չկա :Smile:  բայց հետո շատ տխրեցի, որովհետև էլ իմ ուզած խաղալիքները չստացա (խաբում, ասում էին արդեն մեծ ես) :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

կարծում եմ հարցումը պետք է բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորությամբ լիներ:

երեխայի դաստիարակությունը, այդ թվում սեռական, ուսուցիչների և ծնողների համատեղ աշխատանքը պետք է լինի...

----------

Ameli (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> կարծում եմ հարցումը պետք է բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորությամբ լիներ:
> 
> երեխայի դաստիարակությունը, այդ թվում սեռական, ուսուցիչների և ծնողների համատեղ աշխատանքը պետք է լինի...


Դե մենակ իրենց չէ՝նաև ինտերնետ, հեռուստատեսություն…

----------


## armen9494

> Ընտրել եմ դպրոցում տարբերակը, քանի որ մեր հայ ընտանիքներում դրվածքն էնպիսինն է, որ էդ թեմաներով ծնողներն ամաչում են խոսել, իսկ դպրոցում գոնե պարտադրանքի նման բան կլինի ու բոլորն էլ կսովորեն:


Եթե իմանամ, որ դպրոցում դա նորմալ կլինի, համաձայն կլինեմ: Շատ լավ հիշում եմ, մեր կենսաբանության "ուսուցչուհին" մի բրյոշուր էր բերել, մթոմ սեռավարակների մասին: Ես էդ ժամանակ դեռ չգիտեի, որ պահպանակը ունի աչքեր, ձեռքեր և ոտքեր :LOL:  
Շատ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ առարկան լինի 4-րդ դասարանից և կոչվի ոչ թե սեռական դաստիարակութկուն, այլ ինչ-որ մի սովորական անունով, օրինակ, շատ հարմար կլինի, հոգեբանություն: Որովհետև 2-3-րդ դասարաններում երեխան լսելով, որ սեռական դաստիարակություն առարկա պիտի անցնեն, միանգամից մտքով անցնելու է խեղաթյուրված ինչ-որ մի բան և անհամբեր սպասելու է, թե երբ պիտի լինի այդ դասը, որ այդ հարցերը տա: Իսկ եթե լինի հոգեբանություն և ուսուցիչն էլ լինի լավ մասնագետ, նա աստիճանաբար այնպես կմոտեցնի թեման այդպիսի հարցերին, որ երեխաների մոտ չի լինի ոչ շոկային վիճակ, ոչ էլ նրանք անիմաստ կծիծաղեն, ինչպես մենք էինք ծիծաղում էդ ապուշ դասերին:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող,եթե դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակություն առարկա անցնեն էդ կդառնա խրախճանքի ժամ,դրա համար պետք ա բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով,նաև մինչև դպրոց գնալը,քանի որ շատերը մինչ այդ հասցնում են փողոցից(տո ինչու՞ չէ՝նաև փողոցից բեթար որոշ ծնողահարազատաբարեկամությունից) որոշ բաներ իմանալ մարդու բազմացման հետ կապված

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Իր երեխայի մասին մտածող ծնողը միշտ էլ հետևում է, թե դպրոցում ինչ ա դասավանդվում երեխային ու թե երեխան ինչքանով է ըմբռնել դասը ( անկախ նրանից դա հայոց լեզվի թե ռազմագիտության դաս է): Պետք եղած դեպքում էլ հավելյալ պարապում է հետը: Տենց չի՞: Նույնն էլ էս պարագայում կլինի, զայլա չունեցող ծնողը հույսը կդնի միմիայն դպրոցի վրա, ունեցողն էլ կհետևի ու իր մասնակցությունն էլ կունենա
Դասն էլ չի վերածվի խրախճանքի, եթե ճիշտ մեթոդիկայով դասավանդվի, ճիշտ մասնագետի կողմից:

----------

Ameli (20.06.2011), Artgeo (21.06.2011), Cassiopeia (20.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

հենց որ սկսում ա քայլել ու առաջին բառերն ա ասում…

----------


## lampone

Ես կարծում եմ, որ երեխան ծնողից պիտի տեղեկություններ ստանա ոչ միայն սեռական, այլև կյանքին վերաբերող բազմաթիվ այլ հարցերի մասին: Չեմ հասկանում ինչից պետք է ամաչի ծնողը, ճշմարտությունը ասելուց ինչ է... Երեխայի հետ չեն խոսում օր. թմրամոլության մասին էլ, միայն մի ասեք, որ էլի ամաչելուց է: Գոյություն ունի մատուցման եղանակ` կախված երեխայի տարիքից, սեռից, ընկալման աստիճանից և այլն: Իսկ եթե ծնողը չգիտի` ինչպես ներկայացնի նյութը, թող դիմի հատուկ գրականության օգնությանը: Շատ եմ ցավում, որ ծնողները հաճախ մոռանում են, որ սեռական դաստիարակությունն էլ ընդհանուր դաստիարակության մի մասն է կազմում:

----------

Նարե91 (21.06.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Իր երեխայի մասին մտածող ծնողը միշտ էլ հետևում է, թե դպրոցում ինչ ա դասավանդվում երեխային ու թե երեխան ինչքանով է ըմբռնել դասը ( անկախ նրանից դա հայոց լեզվի թե ռազմագիտության դաս է): Պետք եղած դեպքում էլ հավելյալ պարապում է հետը: Տենց չի՞: Նույնն էլ էս պարագայում կլինի, զայլա չունեցող ծնողը հույսը կդնի միմիայն դպրոցի վրա, ունեցողն էլ կհետևի ու իր մասնակցությունն էլ կունենա
> Դասն էլ չի վերածվի խրախճանքի, եթե ճիշտ մեթոդիկայով դասավանդվի, ճիշտ մասնագետի կողմից:


Քո հետ համաձայն չեմ: Իմ ծնողները 5-րդ դասարանից սկսած չեն հետևել իմ սովորելուն և չեն պարտադրել ինձ ինչ-որ բան սովորել: Եվ դա ոչ էն պատճառով, որ նրանք անուշադիր էին, ուղղակի տեսնում էին, որ դա անելն անիմաստ է, քանի որ ես ինքս նորմալ սովորում էի դասերս, պետք եղած դեպքում հարցերով տալով ծնողներիս: Եվ ես համաձայն եմ, որ եթե առարկան կոչվի սեռական դաստիարակություն, ապա ուղիղ մեկ տարի (լավ մասնագետի դեպքում գոնե կես տարի) պիտի երեխաներին սովորեցնեն, որ էս դասը ծիծաղելու համար չէ: 
Ես համաձայն եմ, որ այդ մասին նաև պետք է տանը ասվի: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, դպրոցում ուսուցչուհին ինչ-որ քյառթու աշակերտի (8-9-րդ դասարանում արդեն քյառթությունը ի հայտ է գալիս :Smile:  ) սովորեցնում է ջենտլմենություն կամ նման տիպի ինչ-որ բան: Ինձ համար դա դժվար է պատկերացնել... :Sad:

----------


## armen9494

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ երեխան ծնողից պիտի տեղեկություններ ստանա ոչ միայն սեռական, այլև կյանքին վերաբերող բազմաթիվ այլ հարցերի մասին: Չեմ հասկանում ինչից պետք է ամաչի ծնողը, ճշմարտությունը ասելուց ինչ է... Երեխայի հետ չեն խոսում օր. թմրամոլության մասին էլ, միայն մի ասեք, որ էլի ամաչելուց է: Գոյություն ունի մատուցման եղանակ` կախված երեխայի տարիքից, սեռից, ընկալման աստիճանից և այլն: Իսկ եթե ծնողը չգիտի` ինչպես ներկայացնի նյութը, թող դիմի հատուկ գրականության օգնությանը: Շատ եմ ցավում, որ ծնողները հաճախ մոռանում են, որ սեռական դաստիարակությունն էլ ընդհանուր դաստիարակության մի մասն է կազմում:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, ուղղակի մենք հիմա կոնկրետ սեռական դաստիարակությունն ենք քննարկում:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դասագրքի վերնագրով ոչ մի բան էլ պետք չի ծածկել, դա էլի ամաչելու ու մեծերի կոմպլեքսների մասին է խոսում: Միևնույնն է, երեխաները, դասագիրքը ստանալով, մի լավ տնտղում են, ամեն ինչ էլ նախապես իմանում են, մանավանդ այդչափ հետաքրքիր ինֆիրմացիա:
Ծնողների վրա գցելը մեծ վտանգ է պարունակում. ծնողների այն մասը, որ կունենա այդ դաստիարակությունը տալու գիտելիք, երաշխավորված չէ, որ մանկավարժ կամ հոգեբան կամ մեթոդին տիրապետող է: Իսկ դպրոցի պայմաններում ուսուցիչները, քիչ թե շատ փորձ ունենալով, ավելի լավ կմատուցեն նյութը: Միգուցե պետք է այդ առարկան դասավանդողներին վերապատրաստել, որպեսզի ոչ մի երեխա, անկախ ծնողի ունակություններից, այդ գիտելիքից զուրկ չմնա:

Մեր դասարանում կոնկրետ սեռական օրգանների դասը, 2 դասարան իրար հետ անցավ: Որոշ ամոթ ու ծիծաղ կար, քթի տակ, իրար մեջ: Բայց դա երեխաների՝ իրարից ամաչելուց էր: Դասատուն շատ լավ անցկացրեց էդ դասը: Իհարկե մի դասով շատ քիչ է: Հոգեբանություն  էլ նորմալ չենք անցել, դրա ժամանակ էլ կարող էին շատ բան տալ: 

Ընդհանրապես, որ առարկան անցնում են, այդ առարկայի հետ կապված, նույնիսկ ինֆորմացիայի մի մասը կրկնող այլ առրկաներ էլ են անցնում, դա ամրապնդում և այլ տեսանկյունից է նույն ինֆորմացիան  բացահայտում: Նույն ձևով պետք է անել սեռական դաստիարակության հետ: Ամեն հարակից առարկայի մեջ մի քանի դաս, իդեպ ցածր դասարաններից սկսած, ամեն տարիքին համապատասխան ինֆորմացիայով, պետք է անցնել: Առաջին դասարանում երեխաների երկու սեռ ունենալու մասին, երկրորդում՝ ընտանիք կազմելու մասին, երրորդում՝ տղաների ու կանանց դերեի մասին  և այսպես շարունակ: Կարևոր է, ո ր աղջիկները իրենց օրգանիզմի սպասվող փոփոխությունների մասին իմանան, որոշ շեղումների մասին: Աղջիկների մի մասը անհայտության մեջ է անցկացնում հասունացման տարիքը:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.06.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (21.06.2011), Rammstein (21.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.06.2011), ՆանՍ (21.06.2011)

----------


## ivy

Հայաստանում սեռական դաստիարակության հետ առնչվող դպրոցական առարկա մտցնելը պիտի զգույշ արվի... Սեռական դաստիարակության մեջ մենակ էն չի մտնում, թե բացատրել ոնց ու ինչ է իրականում լինում՝ արագիլի կամ կաղամբի փոխարեն, այլ նաև սովորեցնել պատասխանատու լինել սեռական վարքի ու դրանց հետևանքների համար: Ինչը ներառում է հակաբեղմանվորման միջոցների մասին խոսելը, ինչու չէ, նաև դեռահասներին պահպանակներ բաժանելը: Համենայնդեպս այլ երկրներում դա էդպես է. դասի ժամանակ թե սովորում են պահպանակ հագցնել մանեկենի վրա, թե հետո ստանում են սեփական պահպանակները: Որովհետև մարդիկ հասկանում են, որ դեռահասներից շատերը սկսում են սեռական կյանք վարել և կարող են տարբեր տեսակի սեռավարակների կամ անցանկալի հղիության առաջ կանգնել:

Հիմա պատկերացրեք էդ ամենը Հայաստանում... Տասներեք տարեկան աղջիկը տուն է գալիս ու պատմում, որ ինքը պահպանակ հագցնել է սովորել ու բեռ պայուսակում էլ մի քանիսը կան:  :Jpit: 
Պիտի մի քիչ զգույշ լինել էդ հարցերում: Չի կարելի արտասահմանյան մեթոդներն ու դասագրքերը ուղղակիորեն բերել ու մտցնել հայկական իրականություն: Պետք է ամենը ադապտացնել մեր հասարակությանը և դրա արժեհամակարգին, այլապես վնասն ավելի շատ կլինի, քան օգուտը: Իսկ սեռական դաստիորակություն սկսելն իհարկե կարելի է և անհրաժեշտ է դպրոցում, բայց ինչպես ասեցի՝ զգույշ ու դանդաղ քայլերով...

Օրինակ՝ ես դպրոցում «Էթիկա» առարկա էի անցնում ավագ դասարաններում: Էնտեղ մի շրջան մենք խոսում էինք սեռական հարաբերությունների, դրանց հնարավոր ֆիզիակական ու հոգեբանական հետևանքների մասին: Ուսուցչուհին շատ զգույշ էր մոտենում հարցին ու լավ խորհուրդներ էր տալիս, որոնք տեղին էին էդ միջավայրում և էդ տարիքի հայ դեռահասների համար:

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր է, որ արդեն քանի տարի է՝ ապրում եմ Եվրոպայում, բայց դեռ իմ մոտ էլ էդ հարցերի հանդեպ առաջին ռեակցիան լրիվ «հայկական» է լինում, ուր մնաց, թե հայաստանաբնակ մարդկանց մոտ էդպիսին չլինի: 
Մի քանի օր առաջ խանութում կանգնած էի հերթի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ մի 14-15 տարեկան տղա՝ դեռ բոյն էլ լրիվ չառած, համարյա մանկական երեսով, պահպանակ է գնում: Միանգամից մոտս բացասական ռեակցիա առաջացավ. թե տես էս լակոտը էս տարիքից արդեն ինչերով է զբաղված... Հետո միայն սկսեցի նորմալ մտածել, որ ախր լավ բան է անում՝ մտել է խանութ պահպանակ է գնում, ոչ թե թաքուն մեկի ծոցն է մտնելու ու հետո գլուխը պահած փախչի իր թողած հետևանքներից:

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2011), Artgeo (21.06.2011), Aurora (16.10.2012), Cassiopeia (21.06.2011), Kita (21.06.2011), Lion (21.06.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (21.06.2011), murmushka (21.06.2011), Tig (22.06.2011), VisTolog (21.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (21.06.2011), Գեա (21.06.2011), Հարդ (21.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (22.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

ես երբեք հույսս չէի դնի դպրոցի վրա այն էլ այսօրվա դպրոցի ու այսօրվա ուսուցիչների վրա …Նրանց մեծ մասը չի տիրապետում սեփական առարկայի մասնագիտական  հմտություններին և հետաքրքիր է , ո՞ր մասնագետը պետք է տա սեռ դաստիարակության դասերը ՝կենսաբանը , թե դասղեկը…բարդ է . դա իսկապես պատրաստվածություն է պահանջում, ընդ որում նաև հոգեբանական, որովհետև վտանգ կա , որ թեման անաչառ ներկայացնելու փոխարեն ուսուցանողը այն կբեկի սեփական պրիզմայով ու երեխային կփոխանցի սեփական կյանքի փորձը,ասենք եթե ինքը կոնսերվատիվ է ուրեմն սեռական դաստիարակության թեման կդառնա սեփական կոմպլեքսները երեխային ուտեցնելու հարմար առիթ, եթե այդ հարցում աննպատակ ազատամիտ է,ուրեմն չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ …
ու մի բան էլ ինձ թվում է մեր ամբողջ հասարակությունը դրա կարիքն ունի…ու դա պետք է սկսել առաջին հերթին չափահասներից և դա կօգնի,որ ծնողը կկարողանա ճիշտ բառեր ընտրել երեխայի հարցերին պատասխանելու համար:

----------

Tig (22.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Երկու բան ասեմ ու ժամանակավորապես էլի լռեմ: 

1. Սեռական դաստիրակությունը միայն հարաբերությունները չեն, նաև հիգիենան է:
2. Դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հիմիկվա սեռական անգրագետ ծնողների կողմից երեխաներին սեռական դաստիրակություն տալուց:

----------

Aurora (16.10.2012), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Երկու բան ասեմ ու ժամանակավորապես էլի լռեմ: 
> 
> 1. Սեռական դաստիրակությունը միայն հարաբերությունները չեն, նաև հիգիենան է:
> 2. Դժվար եմ պատկերացնում հիմիկվա սեռական անգրագետ ծնողների կողմից երեխաներին սեռական դաստիրակություն տալուց:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ,ցավոք այդ նույն անգրագետ ծնողը ինչ որ դպրոցում նաև ուսուցիչ է…Ու բացարձակ անընդունելի է, որ իր անգրագիտությունը փաթաթի նաև ուրիշի երեխաների վզին ,էդ խեղճ էրեխեքին իրենց ծնողների անգրագիտությունն էլ է հերիք տգետ մեծանալու համար…

----------


## Ariadna

Էս թեման իր ակտիվությամբ ինձ ստիպեց արդեն այլ՝ հակառակ ծայրահեղ ուղղությամբ մտածել։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում սեռական դաստիարակություն, անձամբ ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած դաստիարակության՝ հատուկ միջոցներով, տակտիկաներով և մեթոդներով համեմված։ Ամեն դեպքում մեր ընտանիքում մեզ էդպես են մեծացրել, ոչինչ չի արվել հատուկ, պարզապես ինչ տեսել ենք, էն էլ սովորել ենք։ Օրինակ էն, որ պապան ու մաման մեր ներկայությամբ միշտ փաթաթվել են, իրար պաչել են (էստեղ համբուրել բառը մի տեսակ չի սազում  :Smile:  ), էդ էլ ա չէ երևի ինչ որ տեղ սեռական դաստիարակության մի մաս, որ տեսնում ես, որ սերը ինչքան կարևոր ա ընտանիքի ամրության ու առողջ մթնոլորտի համար։ Կամ ինձ փոքր ժամանակվանից 2-3 տարեկանից միշտ մի փոքր, եթե ուզել եմ, թույլ են տվել ալկոհոլ, էն ժամանակ՝ իմ փոքր ժամանակ, բանկայով չեխական գարեջուրը դելիկատես էր և դեֆիցիտ, ու որ տանը լինում էր, շատ էի սիրում, ու պապիկս միշտ մի քիչ տալիս էր, ասում էր աղջիկը պետք ա սովոր լինի խմելուն էլ, որ հետո հանկարծ մի կում չխմես ու ապուշանաս, հետդ ինչ ուզենան անեն, հիմա մտածում եմ, որ դա էլ ա միգուցե սեռական դաստիարակության շարքից  :Jpit:  Էլ ինչ ասեմ, հա, դաշտանի մասին մաման ա ասել, ասեց, որ լինի չվախենաս, ուրեմն առողջ ես, իսկ որ չլինի էրեխա չես կարողանա ունենալ, էդ հարցն էլ տենց լուծվեց։ Ճիշտն ասած մնացածը չեմ հիշում, ոնց եմ իմացել, բայց ամեն դեպքում 6 տարեկան էի, որ մամաս հղի էր, ու գիտեի, որ փորի մեջ ա էրեխեն, գոնե չէին ասում, որ արագիլի հույսին են։  
Հա, մեկ էլ, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, մի բանն էր ինձ ահավոր շփոթության մատնում, ուրեմն մեր մոտիկ հարևանի աղջիկը նշանված էր, ամբողջ օրը իրար հետ էին, գիշերը 10-ին, 11-ին տուն էր գալիս, ու մեկ–մեկ մեծերը, աղջկա մոր մասնակցությամբ, խոսում էին, թե շուտ ամուսնանան քանի համը դուրս չի եկել D: Ու ես չէի հասկանում, մտածում էի՝ կարող ա, որ շատ են համբուրվում, ամեն դեպքում կուսությունը կորցնում են, որ սրանք էսքան անհանգստանում են, թե չէ համը դուրս գալը որն ա, եթե սեքսը մեկ ա ամուսնանալուց հետո են անելու։ Էդ ժամանակ արդեն շատ մեծ էի, երևի 9–10 տարեկան, մամային հարցրեցի վերջը, չդիմացա, ասեց՝ չէ, ուղղակի կարող ա մինչև ամուսնանալը չդիմանան, հետո էլ ավել պակաս խոսեն տղայի ծնողները  :Smile:  Ես էդ ժամանակ դեռ չէի հասկանում ինչ է ՆՍՀ–ն, որ դրանց գլխին մի լավ դասախոսություն կարդայի, թե ինչ տարբերություն մինչև թե հետո, էն էլ եթե մեկ ա իրար հետ են ամուսնանալու,մեկ ա, որ սպանեք էլ, ես դա չեմ հասկանա (էս էլ էրեկվա մեր ամենաակտիվ  թեմայի շարքից  :Jpit:   ):
Իմ երեխայի համար հաստատ կառնեմ սեռական հանրագիտարան 3 տարեկանում, ինքը բոլոր նկարները անգիր կանի ու կկշտանա էդ ամեն ինչից, որ մերկ մարմին տեսնելուց չտեսի պես վրա չտա։ Իսկ մնացած բաները կարծում եմ ամեն ինչն էլ կպատմեմ ու կասեմ,  նույնիսկ ՆՍՀ–ի մասին կպատմեմ ։ՃՃՃՃ Բայց մեկ ա, էդ ամեն ինչը չեմ կոչի սեռական դաստիարակություն, որտև ես էդ բառից պարզապես ներվայնանում եմ  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (21.06.2011), impression (21.06.2011), Kita (21.06.2011), Lem (21.06.2011), Tig (22.06.2011), Արևհատիկ (21.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (21.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.06.2011), Ֆոտոն (22.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

Սեռական դաստիարակության իրականացման համար առաջին հերթին չափահասը պետք է տեղյակ լինի երեխայի հոգեսեռական զարգացման առանձնահատկություններին:Մենք հիմնականում չենք ստանում սեռ համակարգված, ուղղորդված դաստիարակություն այլ դառնում ենք ընտանիքում առկա սովորությունների , իսկ երբեմն էլ դոգմաների հերթական կրողը`ենթագիտակցորեն վերցնում ենք այն մեր ծնողներից ավելացնում ենք մեր կյանքի փորձն ու դիտարկումները, որպեսզի հետաքայում այն փոխանցենք մեր սերնդին`երբեմն չգիտակցելով փոխանցածը կօգնի, թե կվնասի; 
Իսկ ինչպես է ընդհանրապես  սահմանվում “հոգեսեքսուալ զարգացում’’ տերմինը
Դա *բնության* և* դաստիարակության* համատեղ ուժերով ձևավորված սեքսուալ հակումն ու վարքագիծն է:Վարքագծի շեղումներ կլինեն այս երկու բաղադրիչների խախտումներից էլ:Պետք է ցավով նշել , որ բնության սխալի հետևանքով խեղված հոգեսեքսուալ զարգացման դեպքերը հանդիպում են շատ ավելի հազվադեպ:Դրա օրինակ են տրանսսեքսուալները: Ավելի հաճախ վնասում է դաստիարակությունը:Մի ցավալի փաստ ևս ավելի հաճախ սխալ դաստիարակության հետևանքի կրողը աղջկներն են:Մեր երկրում առկա ավանդական սեռ դաստիարակության արդյունքում հաճախ հանդիպում են ճնշված հոգեսեքսուալ զարգացումով աղջկներ,սա այն դեպքն է, երբ սեռահասուն տարիքի աղջիկը`ունենալով բարձր բարոյական սկզբունքներ, լրիվ ժխտում է սեքսուալ ակտիվության և սեռ հարաբերությունների անհրաժեշտությունը,ինչու?, որովհետև մանկությունից նրան ներարկվում է այն միտքը, որ սեքսը ամոթ և գռեհիկ բան է և խայտառակություն է հատկապես նրա նախաամուսնական տարբերակը,այս աղջիկների մեծ մասը  հետաքայում գնում են լրացնելու ֆրիգիտ կանանց շարքերը,մեծ հիասթափություն պատճառելով իրենց իսկ ամուսիններին:Բայց արատավոր օղակի նման այդ նույն ամուսինները իրենց աղջիկներին դաստիարակում են նույն կերպ և “հանգիստ շունչ են քաշում” միայն այն ժամանակ երբ աղջիկը “կոտրվում է”Այսինքն դադարում է սեքսուալության նշաններ ցույց տալ:
Եթե ուշադիր դիտեք ձեր չորս կողմը ապա կտեսնեք , որ չստացված անձնական կյանքով աղջիկների մեծ մասը ապրել ու շարունակում են ապրել հենց նման ընտանիքներում:
ԵՎ որպես վերջաբան մի պատմություն պատմեմ , որը լսել եմ իմ գինեկոլոգ դասախոսից: Փարիզում  նրան հյուր է հրավիրում մի ճանաչված հայ բժիշկ, երեկոյան ընթրիքից հետո, երբ բժշկի տասնհինգամյա դուստրը պատրաստվում է գնալ զբոսանքի, հայրը շատ հանգիստ հարցնում է “պահպանակ վերցրել ե՞ս” և ի պատասխան հյուրի սարսափախառն հայացքի, որը իր խոսքերով սթրեսից նույնիսկ խոսելն էր մոռացել, նա պատասխանում է “Միևնույնն է , ուզեմ թե չուզեմ նա ապրում է սեռական կյանքով, ավելի լավ է հիշեցնեմ, անվտանգ սեքսի մասին”:
իսկ այդ պահին իմ դասախոսը հանկարծ հիշում է , որ ինքը իր տասնհինգամյա որդուց դեռ թաքցնում է գինեկոլոգիայի գրքերը:
Չգիտեմ , որ տարբերակն է ավելի ընդունելի բնության համար` անվտանգ սեռ կյանքով ապրող  տասնհինգամյա դեռահահասը, թե երեսունամյա բարձր բարոյական նորմեր ունեցող, բայց արդեն ֆրիգիտ օրիորդը:

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2011), Lem (22.06.2011), Tig (22.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Երեխեք ջան, ամեն մեկիդ անհատական դաստիարակության փորձը դեռևս չի նշանակում, որ հարևանի տանն էլ են նույն ձևով դաստիարակում: Գուցե ձեր մոտ որոշ անցումային շրջաններ անվրդով է անցել, կամ ձեզ օգնել են, բացատրել են ձեր ծնողները, դուք հոյակապ զարգացած ընտանիքում եմ մեծացել ( որում ոչ ոք չի կասկածում) ... բայց եկեք համաձայնվեք, որ Հայաստանում ( ու նույնիսկ Հայաստանից դուրս) էդպես չի: Դուք կազմում եք համայն հայության 10% (ձեր խաթր հայավարի ճոխացնում եմ թվերը)

P.S Ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ձեզանից շատերը քննարկմանը չի հետևում, այլ պարզապես իր տեսակետն է արտահայտում

----------

Artgeo (22.06.2011), Cassiopeia (22.06.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> ...մանկությունից նրան ներարկվում է այն միտքը, որ սեքսը ամոթ և գռեհիկ բան է և խայտառակություն է հատկապես նրա *նախաամուսնական* տարբերակը...


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա խայտառակություն չէ: Չգիտեմ դա է արդյոք ֆրիգիդության պատճառը, թե ոչ, բայց մեր (ս ի նկատի ունեմ հայերիս) մեջ արդեն հիմնովին նստած է այն միտքը, որ աղջիկը պետք է մինչև ամուսնությունը կույս լինի: Եկեք համեմատենք Ռուսաստանի հետ: Այնտեղ աղջիկները մինչև ամուսնությունը լավ, հավեսով զբաղվում են ինչով ուզում են, իսկ մեր մոտ` ոչ: Հիմա Ռուսաստանի երիտասարդությունը ողբալի վիճակում է, իսկ մերն այդքան էլ չէ: Չնայած էլի չեմ կարող ասել, իրականում մենք ենք ոբալի վիճակում, թե նրանք, որորվհետև ես ինքս հայ եմ ու չեմ կարող այդ համեմատությանը նայել երրորդ կողմից, որովհետև իմ մեջ արդեն նստած է այդ կարծիքը: 
Օֆ, նեզնայու, նեզնայու... :Mda:

----------


## Գեա

> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա խայտառակություն չէ: Չգիտեմ դա է արդյոք ֆրիգիդության պատճառը, թե ոչ, բայց մեր (ս ի նկատի ունեմ հայերիս) մեջ արդեն հիմնովին նստած է այն միտքը, որ աղջիկը պետք է մինչև ամուսնությունը կույս լինի: Եկեք համեմատենք Ռուսաստանի հետ: Այնտեղ աղջիկները մինչև ամուսնությունը լավ, հավեսով զբաղվում են ինչով ուզում են, իսկ մեր մոտ` ոչ: Հիմա Ռուսաստանի երիտասարդությունը ողբալի վիճակում է, իսկ մերն այդքան էլ չէ: Չնայած էլի չեմ կարող ասել, իրականում մենք ենք ոբալի վիճակում, թե նրանք, որորվհետև ես ինքս հայ եմ ու չեմ կարող այդ համեմատությանը նայել երրորդ կողմից, որովհետև իմ մեջ արդեն նստած է այդ կարծիքը: 
> Օֆ, նեզնայու, նեզնայու...


 դեռևս մոտ հիսուն տարի առաջ, այսինքն համեմատաբար վերջերս սովետական Հայաստանի շատ շրջաններում, կինը տղամարդու հետ սեղան չէր նստում ,դա համարվում էր մեծ խայտառակություն, փառք աստծու այսօր այդ սովորությունը , որպես ավանդական հայ ընտանիքի բաղկացուցիչ մաս չի դիտարկվում…այնպես , որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է , մյուս կողմից լատինո ամերիկյան որոշ երկրներում որպես հիգիենայի պարտադիր պայման է աղջկա սեռ օրգանների ներքին լվացումները,որը բնականաբար վաղ թե ուշ վնասելու է կուսաթաղանթը, ասում են ,եթե ամուսնանալուց հետո աղջիկը օրիորդ է լինում ամուսինը դա համարում է մեծ խայտառակություն , հասկանալով , որ իր կինը ուղղակի փնթիի մեկն է:
Իսկ հիմա ավելի լուրջ…իհարկե ես դեմ եմ տասնհինգ տարեկան դեռահասի հատկապես աղջկա սեռ հարաբերություններին , քանի որ եթե պատանիների մոտ կա ուղղակի կապ սեռ հորմոնների՝անդրոգենների ու սեռ մոտիվացիայի միջև,ապա աղջիկների սեքսուալ վարքագծի համար առաջնային են սոցիալական և հոգեբանական գործոնները,և չստացված առաջին սեռ հարաբերությունը շատ խորը հետք կթողնի նրա հետագա ամբողջ կյանքի վրա:Դրա համար էլ կարևոր է, որ աղջիկը կին դառնա միայն այն բանից հետո , երբ հոգեսեքսուալ զարգացումը լրիվ ավարտված է իսկ դա իհարկե տեղի է ունենում ավելի ուշ…Խնդիրը այլ բանում է , մեր հասարակությունը աչք է փակում սեռ դաստիարակություն չունեցող ամուսնական զույգերի վրա , դա իրենց գործը չէ , նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե ասենք ամուսինը մեղմ ասած ամեն գիշեր խեղում է իր կնոջը, քանի որ ըստ մեր ազգային սեռ դաստիարակության ինքը ենթագիտակցորեն կնոջը վերաբերում է իբրև իր սեփականության , իսկ կինն էլ այդ ամենին դիմանում է , որովհետև այդ նույն դաստիարակությունը ասում է, որ ինքը ենթակա է:Երկուսն էլ խեղված մարդիկ են սեռ դաստիարակության տեսանկյունից…Այլ օրինակ կինը ստացել է այնքան խիստ սեռ դաստիարակություն, որ նույնիսկ ամուսնու հետ սեռ հարաբերությունների ժամանակ  նրան չի համբուրում, այլ գերանի նման պառկում  ու սպասում է թե երբ է ամեն ինչ վերջանալու, հաստատ այս կնոջ աղջիկը շատ մեղկ է լինելու,ամուսնու մասին էլ չխոսանք, նրա վիճակը ողբալի է, նա ուղղակի ստիպված է դավաճանել այդ կնոջը, հակառակ դեպքում վաղ թե ուշ կդառնա իմպոտենտ…
Ես դեմ եմ բազմաթիվ սեռ կապերին,լինի դա մինչև ամուսնությունը, թե հետո, որովհետև  սեռ ցանկությունը այնուամենայնիվ չպետք է դարձնել ուտելու , խմելու ցանկությությունը բավարարելու նման մի բան…բայց երբ արդեն հասուն իրար սիրող և իրար մեջ ապագա տեսնող մարդիկ որոշում են ապրել սեռ կյանքով, քննադատել պետք չէ, պետք է հասկանալ, որ այդպես է պահանջում բնությունը…
հա, ու մի բան էլ , այն որ Ռուսաստանում Երեխաները սեքսով սկսում են  զբաղվել 13-15 տարեկանից , իսկ քսանհինգ տարեկանում արդեն ճմռթված քառասուն տարեկանի տեսք են ունենում , նույնպես գալիս է սխալ սեռ դաստիարակությունից:

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2011), Tig (22.06.2011), Մանուլ (22.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> դեռևս մոտ հիսուն տարի առաջ, այսինքն համեմատաբար վերջերս սովետական Հայաստանի շատ շրջաններում, կինը տղամարդու հետ սեղան չէր նստում ,դա համարվում էր մեծ խայտառակություն, փառք աստծու այսօր այդ սովորությունը , որպես ավանդական հայ ընտանիքի բաղկացուցիչ մաս չի դիտարկվում…այնպես , որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է , մյուս կողմից լատինո ամերիկյան որոշ երկրներում որպես հիգիենայի պարտադիր պայման է աղջկա սեռ օրգանների ներքին լվացումները,որը բնականաբար վաղ թե ուշ վնասելու է կուսաթաղանթը, ասում են ,եթե ամուսնանալուց հետո աղջիկը օրիորդ է լինում ամուսինը դա համարում է մեծ խայտառակություն , հասկանալով , որ իր կինը ուղղակի փնթիի մեկն է:
> Իսկ հիմա ավելի լուրջ…իհարկե ես դեմ եմ տասնհինգ տարեկան դեռահասի հատկապես աղջկա սեռ հարաբերություններին , քանի որ եթե պատանիների մոտ կա ուղղակի կապ սեռ հորմոնների՝անդրոգենների ու սեռ մոտիվացիայի միջև,ապա աղջիկների սեքսուալ վարքագծի համար առաջնային են սոցիալական և հոգեբանական գործոնները,և չստացված առաջին սեռ հարաբերությունը շատ խորը հետք կթողնի նրա հետագա ամբողջ կյանքի վրա:Դրա համար էլ կարևոր է, որ աղջիկը կին դառնա միայն այն բանից հետո , երբ հոգեսեքսուալ զարգացումը լրիվ ավարտված է իսկ դա իհարկե տեղի է ունենում ավելի ուշ…Խնդիրը այլ բանում է , մեր հասարակությունը աչք է փակում սեռ դաստիարակություն չունեցող ամուսնական զույգերի վրա , դա իրենց գործը չէ , նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե ասենք ամուսինը մեղմ ասած ամեն գիշեր խեղում է իր կնոջը, քանի որ ըստ մեր ազգային սեռ դաստիարակության ինքը ենթագիտակցորեն կնոջը վերաբերում է իբրև իր սեփականության , իսկ կինն էլ այդ ամենին դիմանում է , որովհետև այդ նույն դաստիարակությունը ասում է, որ ինքը ենթակա է:Երկուսն էլ խեղված մարդիկ են սեռ դաստիարակության տեսանկյունից…Այլ օրինակ կինը ստացել է այնքան խիստ սեռ դաստիարակություն, որ նույնիսկ ամուսնու հետ սեռ հարաբերությունների ժամանակ  նրան չի համբուրում, այլ գերանի նման պառկում  ու սպասում է թե երբ է ամեն ինչ վերջանալու, հաստատ այս կնոջ աղջիկը շատ մեղկ է լինելու,ամուսնու մասին էլ չխոսանք, նրա վիճակը ողբալի է, նա ուղղակի ստիպված է դավաճանել այդ կնոջը, հակառակ դեպքում վաղ թե ուշ կդառնա իմպոտենտ…
> Ես դեմ եմ բազմաթիվ սեռ կապերին,լինի դա մինչև ամուսնությունը, թե հետո, որովհետև  սեռ ցանկությունը այնուամենայնիվ չպետք է դարձնել ուտելու , խմելու ցանկությությունը բավարարելու նման մի բան…բայց երբ արդեն հասուն իրար սիրող և իրար մեջ ապագա տեսնող մարդիկ որոշում են ապրել սեռ կյանքով, քննադատել պետք չէ, պետք է հասկանալ, որ այդպես է պահանջում բնությունը…
> հա, ու մի բան էլ , այն որ Ռուսաստանում Երեխաները սեքսով սկսում են  զբաղվել 13-15 տարեկանից , իսկ քսանհինգ տարեկանում արդեն ճմռթված քառասուն տարեկանի տեսք են ունենում , նույնպես գալիս է սխալ սեռ դաստիարակությունից:


Ասեմ, որ ինքս դեմ եմ սեռ հարաբերություններին 13-15 տարեկանում, նամանավանդ աղջիկների մոտ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կուսությանը, էդ արդեն մեր (հայերի) մտածելակերպն ա և շաաատ դժվար կլինի դա փոխել` լինի դա հիգիենա թե մի ուրիշ բան: Մեր մեջ էդ արդեն նստած ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սեռ դաստիարակությանը, ապա լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ, անկախ սեռից, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է այնպես դաստիարակվի, որ իր սիրելիի հետ անկողնում կարողանա անել այն ամենը, ինչ երկուսով ցանկանում են, կարծում եմ մանրամասնել պետք չի :Wink: 
Մեր մոտ սեռական դաստիարակության մեջ համար առաջին սխալը ԿՈՄՊԼԵՔՍՆ Է

----------


## Tig

*"Ավելին քան սեքսն է"* ֆիլմը դիտե՞լ եք: Ֆիլմը նրա մասին է, որ մարդիկ կարող են իրար հետ ամեն ինչով զբաղվել, բայց վախենում են սիրահարվելուց ու սիրելուց: Սա էլ մյուս ծայրահեղությունն է: Գեաի հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ: Կա 2 ծայրահեղություն, կամ սեռական դաստիարակությունը լիովին բացակայում է, շատ դեպքերում՝ ավելի վատ, նույնիսկ խեղաթյուրում է, կամ էլ այն հանգեցնում է չգիտակցված ազատության, որը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի ազատություն անվանել: Այ սրանց միջինը պիտի գտնել, որը շատ դժվար է, և ամեն մեկի համար անհատական մոտեցում է պահանջում: Մարդկանց նախ պետք է սովորեցնել սիրել: Երկու ծայրահեղությոն մեջ գտնվողներն էլ չեն կարողանում իսկապես և լիովին սիրել: Կամ վախենում են, կամ էլ կորցնում են դրա ունակությունը: Այ երբ որ մարդիկ կսկսեն իրոք հասկանալ , թե որն է սերը, և ազատ սիրելու ունակություն ձեռք բերեն, և կրեն պատասխանատվություն իրենց ազատությունների համար, էն ժամանակ էլ սեռական դաստիարակության հարցը ինքնաբերաբար կընկնի իր տեղը: Իսկ առայժմ սեռական դաստիարակություն ասվածը դեռ կարիք ունի մշակման և ծայրահեղություններից հնարավորինս զերծ մնալու հունի մեջ տեղավորման: Նախ պետք է հստակ սահմանել, որն է մեր հասարակությանը համարժեք սեռական դաստիարակության ամենաօպտիմալ ձևը...

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Գեա (22.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կուսությանը, էդ արդեն մեր (հայերի) մտածելակերպն ա և շաաատ դժվար կլինի դա փոխել` լինի դա հիգիենա թե մի ուրիշ բան: Մեր մեջ էդ արդեն նստած ա: 
> Մեր մոտ սեռական դաստիարակության մեջ համար առաջին սխալը ԿՈՄՊԼԵՔՍՆ Է


կուսության փաստի վրա ֆիքսվելը ուղղակի խանգարում է ճանաչել դիմացինին:և ի վերջո այսօր կյանքի այդ սխալը "շտկելը"հինգ րոպեի գործ է, մյուս կողմից շատերը ընտրում են սեքսի ալտերնատիվ եղանակները, այսինքն ֆիզիոլոգիապես կույս են մնում իսկ հոգով դառնում են...
կարևորը պարզել է թե տվյալ աղջիկը իսկապես ինչ հոգեկերտվածք ունի , ու այստեղ օգնում է ինչու չէ անլար հեռախոսի համախտանիշը, որը լավ զարգացած է մեր ազգի մոտ, եթե իսկապես լուրերը շատ համառ են այն մասին , որ աղջիկը մեղմ ասած քաշ է գալիս , նրանից հեռու մնալ է պետք, ինչու , որովհետև էլի մեղավոր է սեռ դաստիարակությունը, ու եթե այդ աղջկը մինչև ամուսնանալը կարողացել է թքած ունենալ դոգմաների , հասարակական կարծիքի վրա ու արկածախնդիր է , կա վտանգ , որ նույնը կմնա նաև ամուսնությունից հետո, էլ չասենք , որ բազմաթիվ սեռ կապերի դեպքում չեն բացառվում սեռավարակների առկայությունը, իսկ եթե ասենք սիրել է ու խաբվել ինչ որ անասունի կողմից, կամ սիրած տղան մահացել է, նման աղջկան որակելով իբրև"բորոտի",և զրկելովնորմալ ընտանեկան կյանք ունենալու շանսից , հասարակությունը նրան դրդում է դառնալու իսկապես այդպիսին կամ էլ "խելոք"աղջիկը չի էլ փորձում նոր հարաբերությունը սկսել ազնվության բազայի վրա:
Հետաքրքիր է այսօր քանի այդպիսի "Երջանիկ հիմար" տղամարդ կա Հայաստանում ու քանի այդպիսի կին կա ,որը ապրում է մեղքի զգացումը խեղդած

----------

Tig (22.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Հետաքրքիր է այսօր քանի այդպիսի "Երջանիկ հիմար" տղամարդ կա Հայաստանում ու քանի այդպիսի կին կա ,որը ապրում է մեղքի զգացումը խեղդած


Ցավում եմ, բայց նայելով մեր հասարակությանը, շատ կան :Sad:

----------

Գեա (22.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> [B][URL="http://onlainfilm.ucoz.ua/load/bolshe_chem_seks_smotret_onlajn/4-1-0-2737"] Այ երբ որ մարդիկ կսկսեն իրոք հասկանալ , թե որն է սերը, և ազատ սիրելու ունակություն ձեռք բերեն, և կրեն պատասխանատվություն իրենց ազատությունների համար, էն ժամանակ էլ սեռական դաստիարակության հարցը ինքնաբերաբար կընկնի իր տեղը: Իսկ առայժմ սեռական դաստիարակություն ասվածը դեռ կարիք ունի մշակման և ծայրահեղություններից հնարավորինս զերծ մնալու հունի մեջ տեղավորման: Նախ պետք է հստակ սահմանել, որն է մեր հասարակությանը համարժեք սեռական դաստիարակության ամենաօպտիմալ ձևը...


իսկ մի գուցե հայերս ավելի քան 18000 տարի է հասկացել և լուծել ենք այս հարցը և շատերս հարկ չենք համարում վերստին ամերիկա բացահայտել․․

----------


## Tig

> իսկ մի գուցե հայերս ավելի քան 18000 տարի է հասկացել և լուծել ենք այս հարցը և շատերս հարկ չենք համարում վերստին ամերիկա բացահայտել․․


Շատ հետաքրքիր է էդ ո՞նց ենք լուծել:
Ընտանիքներում ամուսինների միջև խեղված սեռական հարաբերություններ հաստատելո՞վ: Երբ կինը իրեն "թույլ չի տալիս" սեռական հաճույք զգալ, իսկ տղամարդն էլ դրանից դրդված՝ կիսաբավարարված, կողմնակի բավարարման աղբյուրներ է փնտրո՞ւմ: Դու դա ես հարցի լուծում անվանո՞ւմ: Չեմ ասում, որ համատարած այդպես է, բայց որ մեծամասնությունն է՝ դա բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք:

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է էդ ո՞նց ենք լուծել:
> Ընտանիքներում ամուսինների միջև խեղված սեռական հարաբերություններ հաստատելո՞վ: Երբ կինը իրեն "թույլ չի տալիս" սեռական հաճույք զգալ, իսկ տղամարդն էլ դրանից դրդված՝ կիսաբավարարված, կողմնակի բավարարման աղբյուրներ է փնտրո՞ւմ: Դու դա ես հարցի լուծում անվանո՞ւմ: Չեմ ասում, որ համատարած այդպես է, բայց որ մեծամասնությունն է՝ դա բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք:


ասած ասողին՝ բարբադ ես անում․․․ դու ծագումով ո՞րտեղից ես, որ աշխարհիս ադաթներով ես  ընտանիքում դաստիարավել՝ Սասու՞ն, Սյունի՞ք․․․․․․․․․

----------


## Tig

> ասած ասողին՝ բարբադ ես անում․․․ դու ծագումով ո՞րտեղից ես, որ աշխարհիս ադաթներով ես  ընտանիքում դաստիարավել՝ Սասու՞ն, Սյունի՞ք․․․․․․․․․


Լոռի:
Լոռվա աշխարհի ծնունդ եմ: Եվ Լոռվա ադաթներով էլ դաստիարակված եմ: Բայց իմ համար մարդու խելամիտ ազատությունը վեր է ցանկացած ադաթից  :Wink: 
Եվ հետո կասե՞ս, էդ որ ադաթների մասին ես խոսում: Ես ինչոր տենց ադաթ չեմ հիշում, որ կինը չպիտի սեռական հաճույք զգա... :Think: 
Կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ բան ինկատի ունես: Մի քիչ մանրամասնեցրու խնդրում եմ:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2011), Cassiopeia (23.06.2011), Գեա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Լոռի:
> Լոռվա աշխարհի ծնունդ եմ: Եվ Լոռվա ադաթներով էլ դաստիարակված եմ: Բայց իմ համար մարդու խելամիտ ազատությունը վեր է ցանկացած ադաթից 
> Եվ հետո կասե՞ս, էդ որ ադաթների մասին ես խոսում: Ես ինչոր տենց ադաթ չեմ հիշում, որ կինը չպիտի սեռական հաճույք զգա...
> Կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ բան ինկատի ունես: Մի քիչ մանրամասնեցրու խնդրում եմ:


չպիտի զգա՞․․․ աննոռամալա՞ ինչա որ մարմնական հաճույք չզգա․․ սաղս ել զգում ենք մարմնական հաճույք, տարբեր շփումների ժամանակ, ուղղակի ուրախ եմ որ իմ քաղաքում ու իմ շրջապատում շփման հետևանքով ոչ թե մարմնական այլ հոգևոր հաճույք են ստանում, ու տասնապատիկ ուժեղ հաճույք, որից ցավոք շատ մահկանացուներ զրկված են: Իսկ քո ասազատությունը, էտ մարդիք ոչ թե օգտագործում են կամասուտրա գրելուց, այլ ֆիզիկական երևույթների հետ օրինաչափ «խաղալուց» ու ստեղծում են ճարտարապետություն, քանդակ, նկար, երաժշտություն ենպիսի ալիքային տատանումներով, որ հիվանդություն բուժի, էտ ազատությունն ու երևակայությունը օգտագործում են միջուկի ճեղքմամբ էնէրգիա ստանալով, միջտիեզերական ճանապարհորդություններս ստեղծելով․․․ հասկանում ես ընդհանրությունը, հեռանում են բնազդից, մոտենում են բանականության, արարում են, խավարի դեմ են պայքարում, երջանկություն են ստեղծում և ոչ մտածում շնանալու մասին․․․ շնանալ շուն ել կարող է, մտածենք մարդկային արարքների մասին, ստեղծենք ու պահպանենք մշակույթ, դա է հարատև ոչ թե սեռապես անբավարարված լինելը․․ Լոռու անունը բարձր պահի ես շատ հզոր մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում լոռում, իսկական արիներ են, պահիր նրանց ստեղծածը ու ավելացրու․ քոնը, ուրիշը չի պահի․․

----------

Tig (23.06.2011)

----------


## Tig

> չպիտի զգա՞․․․ աննոռամալա՞ ինչա որ մարմնական հաճույք չզգա․․ սաղս ել զգում ենք մարմնական հաճույք, տարբեր շփումների ժամանակ, ուղղակի ուրախ եմ որ իմ քաղաքում ու իմ շրջապատում շփման հետևանքով ոչ թե մարմնական այլ հոգևոր հաճույք են ստանում, ու տասնապատիկ ուժեղ հաճույք, որից ցավոք շատ մահկանացուներ զրկված են: Իսկ քո ասազատությունը, էտ մարդիք ոչ թե օգտագործում են կամասուտրա գրելուց, այլ ֆիզիկական երևույթների հետ օրինաչափ «խաղալուց» ու ստեղծում են ճարտարապետություն, քանդակ, նկար, երաժշտություն ենպիսի ալիքային տատանումներով, որ հիվանդություն բուժի, էտ ազատությունն ու երևակայությունը օգտագործում են միջուկի ճեղքմամբ էնէրգիա ստանալով, միջտիեզերական ճանապարհորդություններս ստեղծելով․․․ հասկանում ես ընդհանրությունը, հեռանում են բնազդից, մոտենում են բանականության, արարում են, խավարի դեմ են պայքարում, երջանկություն են ստեղծում և ոչ մտածում շնանալու մասին․․․ շնանալ շուն ել կարող է, մտածենք մարդկային արարքների մասին, ստեղծենք ու պահպանենք մշակույթ, դա է հարատև ոչ թե սեռապես անբավարարված լինելը․․ Լոռու անունը բարձր պահի ես շատ հզոր մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում լոռում, իսկական արիներ են, պահիր նրանց ստեղծածը ու ավելացրու․ քոնը, ուրիշը չի պահի․․


Քիմեռ ջան, լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Մենակ մի ավելացում: Շնանալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանո՞ւմ: Ես հասկանում եմ սրա նրա հետ քաշ գալը: Բայց ես, որ ասում եմ ազատություն դա չի նշանակում, որ ես կողմ եմ սրա նրա հետ քաշ գալուն: Եթե նկատել ես, ես շեշտում եմ *գիտակցված* ազատության ասելով: Այսինքն ես խոսում եմ իրար իսկապես սիրով և գիտակցված ընտրած զույգի միջև նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություններ լինելու մասին: Ոչ թե Գեաի նկարագրած, կոմպլեքսներով խեղտված կինը տաղտակի նման պարկի ու տղամարդն էլ դա նորմալ ընդունի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ այլ բավարարման աղբյուրներ փնտրի: Ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց որ մարդը ունի սեռական պահանջ և այն պիտի բավարարի, դրանից չենք կարող փախչել: Մնում ա այնպես անել, որ այդ պահանջները նորմալ ձևով բավարարվի և հոգեբանական խեղման պատճառ չդառնա: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է նորմալ և ճիշտ սեռական դաստիարակություն տալ երեխաներին: Մի բան էլ: Քո նկարագրած հոգևոր արարումների պատճառ կարող է լինել նաև այն, որ տվյալ մարդը իր զույգի հետ երջանիկ է և բավարարված սեռական պլանում: Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ հարցում չբավարարված կամ խեղված մոտեցում ունեցող մարդը ունակ է քո նկարագրած բարձրարժեք արարումներն իրականացնել:

հ.գ. իսկ Լոռվա անունը ես բարձր եմ պահում՝ արխաին  :Wink:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (23.06.2011), Գեա (23.06.2011)

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Քիմեռ ջան, լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Մենակ մի ավելացում: Շնանալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանո՞ւմ: Ես հասկանում եմ սրա նրա հետ քաշ գալը: Բայց ես, որ ասում եմ ազատություն դա չի նշանակում, որ ես կողմ եմ սրա նրա հետ քաշ գալուն: Եթե նկատել ես, ես շեշտում եմ *գիտակցված* ազատության ասելով: Այսինքն ես խոսում եմ իրար իսկապես սիրով և գիտակցված ընտրած զույգի միջև նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություններ լինելու մասին: Ոչ թե Գեաի նկարագրած, կոմպլեքսներով խեղտված կինը տաղտակի նման պարկի ու տղամարդն էլ դա նորմալ ընդունի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ այլ բավարարման աղբյուրներ փնտրի: Ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց որ մարդը ունի սեռական պահանջ և այն պիտի բավարարի, դրանից չենք կարող փախչել: Մնում ա այնպես անել, որ այդ պահանջները նորմալ ձևով բավարարվի և հոգեբանական խեղման պատճառ չդառնա: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է նորմալ և ճիշտ սեռական դաստիարակություն տալ երեխաներին: Մի բան էլ: Քո նկարագրած հոգևոր արարումների պատճառ կարող է լինել նաև այն, որ տվյալ մարդը իր զույգի հետ երջանիկ է և բավարարված սեռական պլանում: Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ հարցում չբավարարված կամ խեղված մոտեցում ունեցող մարդը ունակ է քո նկարագրած բարձրարժեք արարումներն իրականացնել:
> 
> հ.գ. իսկ Լոռվա անունը ես բարձր եմ պահում՝ արխաին


համաձայն եմ, բայց ես ել չեմ ճանաչում մի հայ, ով անբավարավածա․․․․ լիժբը դու անբավարարված ե՞ս էտ հարցում․

----------


## Tig

> համաձայն եմ, բայց ես ել չեմ ճանաչում մի հայ, ով անբավարավածա․․․․ լիժբը դու անբավարարված ե՞ս էտ հարցում․


Ես լիովին բավարարված եմ:

Բայց տեսնում եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր ունեն խեղված հարաբերություններ: Օրինակ էն փաստը, որ ամուսիները՝ հատկապես տղամարտը, դավաճանում են իրար, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սիրում են իրար ու շարունակում ապրել միասին, արդեն խոսում ա նրա մասի, որ նրանք այդ հարցում բավարարված չեն: Իսկ այդպիսի դեպքեր շատ կան:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ես լիովին բավարարված եմ:
> 
> Բայց տեսնում եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր ունեն խեղված հարաբերություններ: Օրինակ էն փաստը, որ ամուսիները՝ հատկապես տղամարտը, դավաճանում են իրար, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սիրում են իրար ու շարունակում ապրել միասին, արդեն խոսում ա նրա մասի, որ նրանք այդ հարցում բավարարված չեն: Իսկ այդպիսի դեպքեր շատ կան:


Էդ ասածդ աւելի նոր է: Մի քիչ որ հետ ենք գնում, նման խնդիրներ գրեթէ չեն եղել:
Որովհետեւ կնոջը դաւաճանելը, անկախ ամէն ինչից, նամարդութիւն է:

----------


## Tig

> Էդ ասածդ աւելի նոր է: Մի քիչ որ հետ ենք գնում, նման խնդիրներ գրեթէ չեն եղել:
> Որովհետեւ կնոջը դաւաճանելը, անկախ ամէն ինչից, նամարդութիւն է:


Նոր, ինչքա՞ն նոր:
Արթուր ջան, եթե կա նման խնդիր, իսկ խնդիրը կա: Ուրեմն պիտի հասկանալ դրա պատճառները: Քո կարծիքով դա ինչի՞ց է:

----------


## Քիմեռ

ադաթը չպահելուցա, այ սենց թերի ու քայքայող երևույթներ մտցնելուցա (ՆԱՀ, *սեռական* դաստիարակություն․․․․)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Նոր, ինչքա՞ն նոր:
> Արթուր ջան, եթե կա նման խնդիր, իսկ խնդիրը կա: Ուրեմն պիտի հասկանալ դրա պատճառները: Քո կարծիքով դա ինչի՞ց է:


Անաստուածութիւնից:

----------


## Tig

> ադաթը չպահելուցա, այ սենց թերի ու քայքայող երևույթներ մտցնելուցա (ՆԱՀ, *սեռական* դաստիարակություն․․․․)


ՆՍՀ-ն վիճելի հարցա...
Իսկ այ սեռական դաստիարակությունը՝ լուրջ ա: Ամեն մեկս մի բան ենք հասկանում սեռական դաստիարակություն ասելով, դեռ հստակ սահմանված չի: Դրա համար էլ իրար չենք հասկանում:





> Անաստուածութիւնից:


Ես կասեի տգիտությունից:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ես կասեի տգիտությունից:


Բա էն հասարակ աշխարհից կտրուած մարդկանց մօտ խի՞ չկայ նման խնդիրներ:

----------


## Tig

> Բա էն հասարակ աշխարհից կտրուած մարդկանց մօտ խի՞ չկայ նման խնդիրներ:


Որովհետև իրանց բնազդները մաքուր են և բնությունից հեռացած չեն:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Որովհետև իրանց բնազդները մաքուր են և բնությունից հեռացած չեն:


 Համարեա իմ ասածը՝ անաստուած չեն:

----------


## Չամիչ

Մինչեւ վերջերս «կարմիր խնձոր» կոչված ադաթին խիստ հեգնանքով եմ վերաբերվել, այն համարելով կնոջ իրավունքների լուրջ ոտնահարում, քանի որ ադաթը կա, բայց ադաթի՝ խելքին մոտ բացատրություն չկար: Մարդիկ ադաթը պահպանում են, բայց իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում թե ինչի համար, արդյունքում տղամարդը կարծես թե հայտնվում է արտոնյալ կարգավիճակում իսկ կինը՝ իրավազուրկ: Այստեղից ստեղծվում է լարվածություն, որովհետեւ մարդու միտքը լարված է այնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ  չի գտել խելքին մոտ պատասխան: Իսկ երբ առանց հիմնավորման քեզ ասնում են ճիշտը սենց ա ու վերջ, զրկում են ինքնուրույն մտածելու իրավունքից, սկսում ա լուրջ կոնֆլիկտ սեփական սեռական պատկանելության հանդեպ, ցածր ինքնագնահատական:

Շնորհակալություն տելեգոնիա երեւույթը հայտնաբերողներին, այս գիտությանը ծանոթանալու շնորհիվ «կարմի խնձոր» կոչված երեւույթը ադաթային մակարդակից բարձրացավ լրիվ նոր՝ գիտակցական ընկալման ու արժեվորման մակարդակ: Տելեգոնիան օգնեց հասկանալ, որ կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածը ոչ թե, պարզապես, տղամարդու քմահաճույքներից ու սեփական սեռական պատկանելությունը ավելի բարձր դասելու մղումներից ստեղծված արհեստական օրենք է, այլ լրի հակառակը: Մինչ դեռ այն մեզ փոխանցել է եւ հասել է հենց այդպիսի մատուցմամբ, տղամարդու ձեռքին դառնալով՝ կնոջ վրա իշխելու եւ իրավունքները սահամափակելու զենք:

Տելեգոնիան օգնում է գիտակցել, հասկանալ թե որքան բարձր է կնոջ դերը: Մարդկային սերնդի շարունակման, արարման շնորհը պատկանում է հենց կնոջը: Կինը պետք է գիտակցի, որ իր ուսերին դրված է արարման մեծ առաքելություն,  պետք է հասկանա, որ իր օրգանիզմը կատարում է արտաքին աշխարհից ինֆորմացիան ընկալելու, պահպանելու եւ կրելու ֆունկցիա, այն ինֆորմացիան որը կինը ստանում է իր սեռական զուգընկերոջից, հատկապես առաջին զուգընկերոջից, ոչ մի տեղ չի կորչում, պահպանվում է, ֆիքսվում է, խմորում է հետագայում դառնալով *արարման մատերիալ:*

Հենց սրանից պետք է սկսվի սեռական դաստիարակությունը: Կինը արդեն փոքր հասակից պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, պետք է գիտակցի եւ պատվով կրի իր բարձր դերը: Եւ եթե անգամ որոշի մինչ ամուսնանալը սեռական կյանք ունենալ, ապա պետք է տեղեկացված լինի, կնոջ մոտ որքան շատ են սեռական զուգընկերները, հղիանալու հավանականությունը նվազում է, կնոջ մոտ որքան շատ են սեռական զուգընկերները առողջ եւ որակով սերունդ ունենալու հավանականությունը հավասարվում է 0-ի: Հետեւաբար կինը պետք է խուսափի պատահական սեռական կապերից, պետք է հասկանա, որ յուրաքանչյուր սեռական զուգընկեր  հանդիսանում է ապագա սերնդի էներգո ինֆորմացիոն հայր:

----------

Lion (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Լեռնցի (23.06.2011), յոգի (24.06.2011), Վահե-91 (23.06.2011)

----------


## erexa

Սա շատ նուրբ և կարևոր հարց է, եթե խոսքը գնում է երեխաների սեռական դաստիարակության մասին: Իմ կարծիքով սեռական դաստիարակությունը պետք է լինի արդար՝ այսինքն՝դեռահաս տղաների և աղջիկների միջև չպետք է լինի տարբերություն սեռական դաստիարակության հարցում: Կամ երկու սեռերին չի կարելի ունենալ սեռական հարաբերություն, նախքան ամուսնանալը` կամ կարելի է: Եթե երկու սեռերի միջև եղավ սեռական դաստիարակության տարբերություն, ապա նշանակում է, մենք տղային դասում ենք բարձր, իսկ աղջկան  ո՛չ և շատ գլոբալ խնդիրներ գալիս է հենց այս տարբերությունից: Քանի որ մեր հասարակությունը մտածում է անառողջ, աղջիկների սեռական դաստիարակության հարցում պետք է լինել ավելի նրբանկատ, այսինքն՝  դաստիարակել էնպես, որպեսզի նրանք հետագայում, նախքան ամուսնանալը,  իրենց սիրած էակի հետ ցանկության դեպքում հանգիստ սրտով կարողանան ունենալ սեռական հարաբերություն, առանց իրենց մեղավոր և վատ զգալու և դաստիարակել էնպես, որպեսզի նրանք զգույշ և  հեռու մնան «քուչի տղերքից»:  :LOL:   Նույն կերպ պետք է դաստիարակել դեռահաս տղաներին, որպեսզի նրանք ամեն պատահածի հետ չունենան սեռական հարաբերություն և ունենան սեռական հարաբերություն միայն իրենց սիրած էակի հետ: Շատ կարևոր եմ  համարում  դեռահասների դաստիարակության հարցում, որ նրանք սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենան ո՛չ թե11,12  կամ 13 տարեկանում, այլ ավելի ուշ տարիքում, երբ նրանք ֆիզիկապես և հոգեպես կլինեն զարգացած: Սեռական դաստիարակությունը առաջին հերթին պետք է լինի ընտանիքում, հետո նոր դպրոցում:

----------


## Ամմէ

Այս թեման երբևէ չէի մտել և չէի բացել , բայց քանի որ ռեֆերատիս թեման սեռական դաստիարակությոունն է , որոշեցի կարդալ ակումբի անդամների գրառումները :Blush: : Այ երբ ես փաքրիկ էի , մոտ 4 տարեկան մամաիս հարցրեցի, թե ինչպես եմ  հայտնվել այս աշխարհում ՞: Մայրիկս էնպես պատասխանեց , որ ես լիովին գոհ էի մնացել ու գիտեի , որ հաստատ չի խաբում ինձ: : Մաման ասաց -  Երբ ես ու պապան ամուսնացանք  , նա ինձ ամուր գրկեց համբյուրեց ու հետո դու հայտնվեցիր իմ փորիկում : :Blush: Էնքան էի ուրախացել  :LOL:  Ինձ անտառից չէին գտել , արագիլն ու ծովն  էլ   չէին  բերել  :LOL: :Դե իսկ հետո , երբ ավելի մեծացա , հասկացա , որ մաման ինձ չի ստել , չի  ստում և չի էլ ստի : Ասածս ինչ է - Հարգելի ծնողներ , նվիրեք ձեր թանկագին ժամանակը ձեր փոքրիկին , և շուտով կհասկանաք , որ աշխարհին նվիրել եք  արժեքավոր և պիտանի մարդ : :Wink: Ես գտնում եմ , որ սեռական դաստիարակությունը երեխան նախ պետք է ստանա ընտանիքում և ոչ թե  փողոցում : :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

Քանի պարապ եմ գրեմ:
Քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել, անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ հասնակում էս բառակապակցության իմաստը, սեռական դաստիարակությունս ո՞րնա: Ինչ կապ կա երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու, սեռականության ու դաստիարակության մեջ, ես հաստատ կապ չեմ տեսնում:
Իմ բալիկը 4 տարեկան է, երկրորդ բալիկս դեռ չի ծնվել, բայց արդեն 4,5 ամսեկան է, իմ 4 տարեկան բալիկը գիտի, որ իրա մամայի փորիկում, իրան փոքրիկ քույրիկա մեծանում, որ ծնվի:
Էս տարիքի համար, դա լրիվ բավարար ինֆորմացիայա, որ երեխան կարողանա իրա հետաքրքրությունը սպառի, բայց էս հարցը սեռականության հետ էլի չկարողացա կապեմ:
Իմ բալիկը գիտի, որ կան աղջիկներ ու տղաներ, իսկ թե ֆիզոլոգիապես նրանք ինչով են տարբերվում, նա դեռ գիտակցություն չունի, որ հարցնի կամ հասկանա: Այ երբ կհասկանա կհարցնի, կարելի է մտածե, թե ոնց բացատրել, որ հասկանալի լինի, իսկ մինչև 14-15 տարեկան աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունների մասին կարելի է խոսել զուտ,այնքանով, որքանով պետք կլինի երեխային կախված նրա հետաքրքրության ու հասկացողության մակարդակից:
Դաստիարակենք, թե չդաստիարակենք, միևնույնն է, երեխաները իրար մեչ քչփչալու են, իմանալու են անթուլատրելիի մասին և այլն, և այլն:
Էս սաղ դաստիարակություն, մաստիարակություն, սեռական և այլնները ես համախմբում եմ մեկ բառում` վստահություն:
Եթե ծնողը, երեխայի մոտ ունեցավ վստահություն, այլ ոչ թե բոբոյի տպավորություն, այդ ծնողի երեխան, երբեք սեռական կոչված դաստիարակությունը սխալ չի ստանա: Գրագետ, բանիմաց ու վստահելի ծնողից լավ, երեխային ոչինչ պետք չէ: Կա վստահություն, չկա սխալմունք նման հարցերում, չկա վստահություն, այլ բոբո, աա կսպանի մամաս կամ պապաս ինձ, ուրեմն չկա ճիշտ հասկացողություն:

----------

Chilly (12.10.2012), DavitH (17.10.2012), Sambitbaba (10.10.2012), shatboyov (10.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Tig (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Ամմէ (10.10.2012), Արէա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Քանի պարապ եմ գրեմ:
> Քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել, անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ հասնակում էս բառակապակցության իմաստը, սեռական դաստիարակությունս ո՞րնա: Ինչ կապ կա երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու, սեռականության ու դաստիարակության մեջ, ես հաստատ կապ չեմ տեսնում:
> Իմ բալիկը 4 տարեկան է, երկրորդ բալիկս դեռ չի ծնվել, բայց արդեն 4,5 ամսեկան է, իմ 4 տարեկան բալիկը գիտի, որ իրա մամայի փորիկում, իրան փոքրիկ քույրիկա մեծանում, որ ծնվի:
> Էս տարիքի համար, դա լրիվ բավարար ինֆորմացիայա, որ երեխան կարողանա իրա հետաքրքրությունը սպառի, բայց էս հարցը սեռականության հետ էլի չկարողացա կապեմ:
> Իմ բալիկը գիտի, որ կան աղջիկներ ու տղաներ, իսկ թե ֆիզոլոգիապես նրանք ինչով են տարբերվում, նա դեռ գիտակցություն չունի, որ հարցնի կամ հասկանա: Այ երբ կհասկանա կհարցնի, կարելի է մտածե, թե ոնց բացատրել, որ հասկանալի լինի, իսկ մինչև 14-15 տարեկան աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունների մասին կարելի է խոսել զուտ,այնքանով, որքանով պետք կլինի երեխային կախված նրա հետաքրքրության ու հասկացողության մակարդակից:
> Դաստիարակենք, թե չդաստիարակենք, միևնույնն է, երեխաները իրար մեչ քչփչալու են, իմանալու են անթուլատրելիի մասին և այլն, և այլն:
> Էս սաղ դաստիարակություն, մաստիարակություն, սեռական և այլնները ես համախմբում եմ մեկ բառում` վստահություն:
> Եթե ծնողը, երեխայի մոտ ունեցավ վստահություն, այլ ոչ թե բոբոյի տպավորություն, այդ ծնողի երեխան, երբեք սեռական կոչված դաստիարակությունը սխալ չի ստանա: Գրագետ, բանիմաց ու վստահելի ծնողից լավ, երեխային ոչինչ պետք չէ: Կա վստահություն, չկա սխալմունք նման հարցերում, չկա վստահություն, այլ բոբո, աա կսպանի մամաս կամ պապաս ինձ, ուրեմն չկա ճիշտ հասկացողություն:


Հա դու արդեն պապա ես , ես էլ են ժամանակ ճստիկիդ տարիքին էի  :LOL:  :Blush:  , հիմա որ մամաս ինձ ճիշտը չասեր հնարավոր ա ծանր տանեյի չէ ՞ :Smile: ,: Ուզում եմ ասել պետք չի սուտ բաներ ասել , ավելի լավ է զգուշաբար խոսել , օրինակ եթե  փոքրիկ աղջիկը սիրահարվում է , ինչու՞ պիտի ամաչի հոր հետ դրա մասին խոսելուց ՞ : Վախենում է չէ , որ հայրը կբարկանա , կասի , ոչ տարիքդ է , սիրուց ես խոսում , բայց կարող է ասել - ինչ լավ է , ես ուրախ եմ , որ դու կարողանում ես սիրել մարդկանց , դա շատ լավ զգացմունք է փոքրիկս:  :Wink:

----------


## shatboyov

Մեր բոլորս էլ սովետական դաստիրակություն ստացած ծնողների՝ զավակներ ենք, որտեղ ինչպես ասացիք սեռական դաստիրակության մասին քիչ էր խոսվում: Ու կարող եմ ասել, որ մեզանից շատերը բավականին ճիշտ սեռական դաստիրակություն են ստացել, մեր ծնողների խելացիության ու փոխադարձ վստահության շնորհիվ, իսկ ովքեր էլ, որ այդպիսի դաստիրակություն չեն ստացել, ինչպես նշեց keyboard-ը վստահության բացակայության հետևանքն է: Իսկ մնացածը գործոնները կարծում եմ նպաստող, բայց երկրորդային կարևորության անհրաժեշտություններ են  :Cool:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Դաստիարակենք, թե չդաստիարակենք, միևնույնն է, երեխաները իրար մեչ քչփչալու են, իմանալու են անթուլատրելիի մասին և այլն, և այլն:


Համաձայն եմ , միևնույն է քչփչալու են , բայց խի օրինակ սխալ բաներ լսի հարևանի աղջկանից ՞, ինչու սխալ իմանա ՞, ավելի լավ չէ երեխայի մայրիկը  կամ հայրիկը բացատրեն նրան այնպես , որ նա այլևս կարիք չգտնի , իր հարցի պատասխանները սխալ աղբյուրներով  գտնի : :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Քանի պարապ եմ գրեմ:
> Քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել, անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ հասնակում էս բառակապակցության իմաստը, սեռական դաստիարակությունս ո՞րնա: Ինչ կապ կա երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու, սեռականության ու դաստիարակության մեջ, ես հաստատ կապ չեմ տեսնում:
> Իմ բալիկը 4 տարեկան է, երկրորդ բալիկս դեռ չի ծնվել, բայց արդեն 4,5 ամսեկան է, իմ 4 տարեկան բալիկը գիտի, որ իրա մամայի փորիկում, իրան փոքրիկ քույրիկա մեծանում, որ ծնվի:
> Էս տարիքի համար, դա լրիվ բավարար ինֆորմացիայա, որ երեխան կարողանա իրա հետաքրքրությունը սպառի, բայց էս հարցը սեռականության հետ էլի չկարողացա կապեմ:
> Իմ բալիկը գիտի, որ կան աղջիկներ ու տղաներ, իսկ թե ֆիզոլոգիապես նրանք ինչով են տարբերվում, նա դեռ գիտակցություն չունի, որ հարցնի կամ հասկանա: Այ երբ կհասկանա կհարցնի, կարելի է մտածե, թե ոնց բացատրել, որ հասկանալի լինի, իսկ մինչև 14-15 տարեկան աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունների մասին կարելի է խոսել զուտ,այնքանով, որքանով պետք կլինի երեխային կախված նրա հետաքրքրության ու հասկացողության մակարդակից:
> Դաստիարակենք, թե չդաստիարակենք, միևնույնն է, երեխաները իրար մեչ քչփչալու են, իմանալու են անթուլատրելիի մասին և այլն, և այլն:
> Էս սաղ դաստիարակություն, մաստիարակություն, սեռական և այլնները ես համախմբում եմ մեկ բառում` վստահություն:
> Եթե ծնողը, երեխայի մոտ ունեցավ վստահություն, այլ ոչ թե բոբոյի տպավորություն, այդ ծնողի երեխան, երբեք սեռական կոչված դաստիարակությունը սխալ չի ստանա: Գրագետ, բանիմաց ու վստահելի ծնողից լավ, երեխային ոչինչ պետք չէ: Կա վստահություն, չկա սխալմունք նման հարցերում, չկա վստահություն, այլ բոբո, աա կսպանի մամաս կամ պապաս ինձ, ուրեմն չկա ճիշտ հասկացողություն:


Հով ջան, էդ հարցում դաստիարակություն բնականաբար պետք է, տերմինների խնդիր է: Մի անգամ մի բժիշկ զրույցի մեջ ասեց, որ սեռական դաստիարակություն տերմինի փոխարեն ավելի ճիշտ կլինի օգտագործել, եթե չեմ սխալվում, վերարտադրողականության դաստիարակություն, կամ նման մի բան: Անվանումը իհարկե կարևոր է ճշտել, բայց ավելի կարևոր է մոտեցումը: Ու 100% համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, սրա հիմքում *վստահությունը* պիտի լինի:

----------

keyboard (11.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ծնողը կարա ապահով սեքսից խոսա երեխայի հետ, բայց դաստիարակել պետք չի անգամ փորձել… ավելի լավ ա դասատուն (ջահել) դպրոցում սովորացնի… 

հենց ծնողը փորձի երեխու մոտ սեքսից խոսել, էդ երեխեն մի անգամից պատկերացնելու ա իրա ծնողներին սեքս անելուց… մի հատ հլա դուք փորձեք պատկերացնել… 

կարաս ասես "քույրիկը մամայի փորիկի մեջ ա", բայց մի ասա կամ անգամ փորձի ասել թե քույրիկը ոնց ա հայտնվել "մամայի փորիկի մեջ"…

----------

Varzor (12.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երեխաներին նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն տալու համար նախ մենք ինքներս պիտի նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն ունենանք: Իսկ մենք մեծ մասաբ խայտառակ սեռաանդաստիարակ ենք: Մենք դեռ ինքներս հազար տեսակ կոմպլեքսներ ունենք, որոնցից իբր ազատվում ենք, բայց իրականում կառչած ենք, կախված ենք, վախցած ենք, մանթո ենք, պիտնո ենք .... էվալլա մեր երեխեքին, եթե մեր սերունդն ա իրանց դաստիարակելու ..... սերնդափոխություն պիտի լինի, ուրիշ ձև չկա ..

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Մինա (14.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երեխաներին նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն տալու համար նախ մենք ինքներս պիտի նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն ունենանք: Իսկ մենք մեծ մասաբ խայտառակ սեռաանդաստիարակ ենք: Մենք դեռ ինքներս հազար տեսակ կոմպլեքսներ ունենք, որոնցից իբր ազատվում ենք, բայց իրականում կառչած ենք, կախված ենք, վախցած ենք, մանթո ենք, պիտնո ենք .... էվալլա մեր երեխեքին, եթե մեր սերունդն ա իրանց դաստիարակելու ..... սերնդափոխություն պիտի լինի, ուրիշ ձև չկա ..


ապեր ես ազատվել եմ… էրեխես ուրեմն 4 ատրեկան էր խաղում էր տանը, թուրը ձեռին գիշերանոցը հագին էս ծերից էն ծերն էր վազում, գոռգոռում էր… ասում էր "իմ պապան ուժեղ ա… սաղիդ կսպանի…" մեկ էլ "ինքը մեեեծ ա… մեեեծ պուպուլիկ ունի…"… ըդտեղ սենց մի հատ ծանր ֆռացի ու կնգանս նայեցի բազմանշանակ ու մեջս ուռած… "ես էս էրեխին էլ սովորացնելու բան չունեմ…" ասի…

իրական դեպք ա…

----------

aragats (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Moonwalker (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Աթեիստ (12.10.2012), Արէա (12.10.2012), Գալաթեա (12.10.2012), Մինա (14.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր ես ազատվել եմ… էրեխես ուրեմն 4 ատրեկան էր խաղում էր տանը, թուրը ձեռին գիշերանոցը հագին էս ծերից էն ծերն էր վազում, գոռգոռում էր… ասում էր "իմ պապան ուժեղ ա… սաղիդ կսպանի…" մեկ էլ "ինքը մեեեծ ա… մեեեծ պուպուլիկ ունի…"… ըդտեղ սենց մի հատ ծանր ֆռացի ու կնգանս նայեցի բազմանշանակ ու մեջս ուռած… "ես էս էրեխին էլ սովորացնելու բան չունեմ…" ասի…
> 
> իրական դեպք ա…


Դե որ բանը սրան հասավ, երկու բան էլ ես իմ տղուց պատմեմ ... 

Տղես չորս-հինգ տարեկան էր, ես էլ բաղնիքում թրաշվում եմ: Մտավ, բա.
- պապա, ես որ պապա դառնամ, ես էլ եմ թրաշվելու, չէ՞
- հա, տղես
- պապա, ես որ պապա դառնամ, պուպուլս էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէսքան ա լինելու - Ու ձեռներով մի 60 սանտիմ ցույց տվեց: 
 ... ու ես էտ պահին չորս տեղից երեսս բրիտվով կտրեցի ...

Մի օր էլ, արդեն մի յոթ տարեկան ա, ինքն ա լողանում բաղնիքում, ու ես էտ պահին մտնում եմ բաղնիք: Տղես սրբիչը վերցնում ա ու փաթաթում ա մեջքին: Ես էլ ասում եմ. 
- տղես, մենք երկուսս էլ տղա ենք, ու հեր ու տղա ենք, մի ամաչի, նորմալ ա սաղ 
- պապ ջան, ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, բայց դե դու էլ ինձ հասկացի, ես իմ անձնական կյանքն ունեմ ...... 
Ապեր, գլոխս կախ, հորթի պես, բաղնիքից դուս եկա ...  :LOL:

----------

aragats (12.10.2012), CactuSoul (12.10.2012), Chilly (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Moonwalker (12.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Աթեիստ (12.10.2012), Արէա (12.10.2012), Գալաթեա (12.10.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.10.2012), Մինա (14.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի պարապ եմ գրեմ:
> Քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել, անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ հասնակում էս բառակապակցության իմաստը, սեռական դաստիարակությունս ո՞րնա: Ինչ կապ կա երեխայի լույս աշխարհ գալու, սեռականության ու դաստիարակության մեջ, ես հաստատ կապ չեմ տեսնում:
> Իմ բալիկը 4 տարեկան է, երկրորդ բալիկս դեռ չի ծնվել, բայց արդեն 4,5 ամսեկան է, իմ 4 տարեկան բալիկը գիտի, որ իրա մամայի փորիկում, իրան փոքրիկ քույրիկա մեծանում, որ ծնվի:
> Էս տարիքի համար, դա լրիվ բավարար ինֆորմացիայա, որ երեխան կարողանա իրա հետաքրքրությունը սպառի, բայց էս հարցը սեռականության հետ էլի չկարողացա կապեմ:
> Իմ բալիկը գիտի, որ կան աղջիկներ ու տղաներ, իսկ թե ֆիզոլոգիապես նրանք ինչով են տարբերվում, նա դեռ գիտակցություն չունի, որ հարցնի կամ հասկանա: Այ երբ կհասկանա կհարցնի, կարելի է մտածե, թե ոնց բացատրել, որ հասկանալի լինի, իսկ մինչև 14-15 տարեկան աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունների մասին կարելի է խոսել զուտ,այնքանով, որքանով պետք կլինի երեխային կախված նրա հետաքրքրության ու հասկացողության մակարդակից:
> Դաստիարակենք, թե չդաստիարակենք, միևնույնն է, երեխաները իրար մեչ քչփչալու են, իմանալու են անթուլատրելիի մասին և այլն, և այլն:
> Էս սաղ դաստիարակություն, մաստիարակություն, սեռական և այլնները ես համախմբում եմ մեկ բառում` վստահություն:
> Եթե ծնողը, երեխայի մոտ ունեցավ վստահություն, այլ ոչ թե բոբոյի տպավորություն, այդ ծնողի երեխան, երբեք սեռական կոչված դաստիարակությունը սխալ չի ստանա: Գրագետ, բանիմաց ու վստահելի ծնողից լավ, երեխային ոչինչ պետք չէ: Կա վստահություն, չկա սխալմունք նման հարցերում, չկա վստահություն, այլ բոբո, աա կսպանի մամաս կամ պապաս ինձ, ուրեմն չկա ճիշտ հասկացողություն:


Բայց քո նկարագրածը սեռական դաստիարակության ամենալավ օրինակն ա: Հենց էդպես էլ պետք ա անել՝ հարցերին պատասխանել էնքանով, ինչքանով հետաքրքրությունը բավարարվում ա: Միևնույն ժամանակ պետք ա չխաբել: Թե չէ սաղ սեռական դաստիարակություն ասելով օրը մեկուկես ժամանոց, քառասունհինգ րոպեն մեկ զանգով-ընդմիջումով դասեր են պատկերացնում:

----------

Artgeo (24.05.2014), Brian_Boru (18.10.2012), Freeman (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Tig (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------

